# Anti-Gunners, Gunning For Mall Shooting Hero.



## Vastator (Jul 19, 2022)

Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”. 

Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.









						Gun control advocates stunned man who allegedly shot Indiana mall shooter labeled 'Good Samaritan'
					

Critics took to Twitter to express frustration that a man with a concealed pistol permit who put a stop to a mass shooting in an Indiana mall was being hailed a hero.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...


The evil POS want everything a gun free zone so only their mass murders are armed wherever they go.

They are so transparent to anyone with any mental capacity


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> The evil POS want everything a gun free zone so only their mass murders are armed wherever they go.
> 
> They are so transparent to anyone with any mental capacity


But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jul 19, 2022)

Was the arm illegally possessed? From what we see in stories, it was the policy of the mall that firearms were prohibited, but not that it was against a specific law. The business might engage in some sort of proceedings, but otherwise there doesn't seem to be much to talk about.
That said, firing rounds in a crowded area is fraught with danger.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.
> 
> View attachment 671831


Answer..? More armed, civilians. And ignore gun free zones when not on government property.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Answer..? More armed, civilians. And ignore gun free zones when not on government property.


Exactly

I have walked into places with no guns allowed signs with my carry pistol.  The thing about concealed carry is that if you do it right no one will ever know you are armed


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Was the arm illegally possessed? From what we see in stories, it was the policy of the mall that firearms were prohibited, but not that it was against a specific law. The business might engage in some sort of proceedings, but otherwise there doesn't seem to be much to talk about.
> That said, firing rounds in a crowded area is fraught with danger.


Stores have lots of "policies" but they aren't laws. Like customers having to give birthdates --- we've been asked for birthdate on tractor hydraulic fluid, a fish knife, and Nyquil. I never cooperate. I still get to buy the stuff. Nobody arrests me. Just say no!

Or like the young hero, carry the gun anyway.


----------



## DukeU (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.


Gee, I wonder why that is?


----------



## pknopp (Jul 19, 2022)

I stomached through the article and nowhere did I see anywhere anyone was going after the guy. I saw where some had an issue with how some described him. but that isn't going after him.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 19, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Was the arm illegally possessed? From what we see in stories, it was the policy of the mall that firearms were prohibited, but not that it was against a specific law. The business might engage in some sort of proceedings, but otherwise there doesn't seem to be much to talk about.
> That said, firing rounds in a crowded area is fraught with danger.



All they could do would be ask him to leave had they saw him carrying. If he refused then they could have him charged with trespassing. 

That said as of 7/1/22 when Constitutional Carry went into effect there it's unclear if they could even had done that as malls are not considered prohibited places.....It really is just a property rights issue.

LOL....I guess they could ban him from the mall for life but since the mall operators lauded him that's not likely either.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 19, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Exactly
> 
> I have walked into places with no guns allowed signs with my carry pistol.  The thing about concealed carry is that if you do it right no one will ever know you are armed


I do every day and will continue to do so. My personal security trumps a "30-06" sign.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 19, 2022)

there4eyeM said:


> Was the arm illegally possessed? From what we see in stories, it was the policy of the mall that firearms were prohibited, but not that it was against a specific law. The business might engage in some sort of proceedings, but otherwise there doesn't seem to be much to talk about.
> That said, firing rounds in a crowded area is fraught with danger.



Less fraught when the guy in question's target is an active shooter, as opposed to the active shooter's target of "whatever is making me mad enough to shoot"


----------



## martybegan (Jul 19, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I do every day and will continue to do so. My personal security trumps a "30-06" sign.



Any business posting said sign should be held liable if anyone is hurt during a robbery at their establishment.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 19, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> I do every day and will continue to do so. My personal security trumps a "30-06" sign.


These are just the places where one should be carrying.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 19, 2022)

Every time that a Criminal is killed the Dirty Democrat Party loses another Voter.


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Less fraught when the guy in question's target is an active shooter, as opposed to the active shooter's target of "whatever is making me mad enough to shoot"


Like people in general. 

Especially women. More women than men are almost always killed in these events. Easier to target, somehow, I suppose.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2022)

__





						‘Vigilante’: President Of Anti-Gun Violence Org Slams Indiana Hero Who Stopped Mass Shooting
					





					www.msn.com
				




so much for reasoned debate.


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Any business posting said sign should be held liable if anyone is hurt during a robbery at their establishment.


No one knew the hero had a gun. 

But the shooter spent a full hour in the men's room getting his rifle and all his many magazines ready, I read! Didn't it occur to anyone to report or notice any of that?? Darn. Maybe he was in a stall. 

Seems to me the mall is fine with mass shooters coming there and tuning up to get ready to shoot everybody, but don't want anyone around who can stop the shooting.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He made a good point

If more guns made us safer, America would be the safest country in the WORLD. We need sensible gun laws, not vigilante safety nets.”

It's like applauding when you hear teachers have to dip into their own pockets to pay for student's supplies.  

Why are these shooters shooting?  It's like they want to play Grand Theft Auto with only one life.

But I do not mind good guys with ccw permits carrying guns.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Gee, I wonder why that is?


Lots of reasons.  If I had a gun, I'd still run away.  LOL

Or because the guy kills the good guy with a gun first?  We don't know how many good guys with guns the mass shooters have taken out.

Or because the guy kills himself before the good guy with a gun can.

Or because the cops sit and wait will the shooter is picking off kids one at a time for 45 minutes.  Afraid to go in.  Waiting for orders.  Cowards.


----------



## August West (Jul 19, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> The evil POS want everything a gun free zone so only their mass murders are armed wherever they go.
> 
> They are so transparent to anyone with any mental capacity


If it`s gun free what weapon will the mass murderer be using? You`re commenting on the mental capacity of others.


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2022)

Here in Florida the stupid signs put up the business establishment's lawyers saying no guns allowed have no force of law so I just ignore them.  If the crooks can ignore the signs so can I.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> He made a good point
> 
> If more guns made us safer, America would be the safest country in the WORLD. We need sensible gun laws, not vigilante safety nets.”
> 
> ...


the kid was no vigilante retard.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> Like people in general.
> 
> Especially women. More women than men are almost always killed in these events. Easier to target, somehow, I suppose.



Multiple reasons. If the shooter is a loner he may have more of a grudge against women, or more of the men are veterans and better at getting under cover.


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Multiple reasons. If the shooter is a loner he may have more of a grudge against women, or more of the men are veterans and better at getting under cover.


And sometimes there just ARE more women, probably at malls, for instance. It's a very consistent phenomenon, though.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 19, 2022)

Circe said:


> No one knew the hero had a gun.
> 
> But the shooter spent a full hour in the men's room getting his rifle and all his many magazines ready, I read! Didn't it occur to anyone to report or notice any of that?? Darn. Maybe he was in a stall.
> 
> Seems to me the mall is fine with mass shooters coming there and tuning up to get ready to shoot everybody, but don't want anyone around who can stop the shooting.



It's a liability thing probably, if they don't put up the sign they can be seen as allowing some CCW holder to lose his mind and shoot up the place.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.
> 
> View attachment 671831


And yet people use their legal firearms to defend themselves daily.


----------



## schmidlap (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.


We need this fellow in schools, churches, shopping malls and wherever Americans are frequently gunned down. The crazy gun boys might be shot by him before they can kill as many as they do.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...


A 22-year-old kid just seriously fucked up 2 things the gun grabbers DESPERATELY wanted from this shooting:

Body count
No good guy with a gun will ever help
They are gnashing their teeth with rage about how their bloody opportunity to grab more guns was shut down by this kid.

They will try to kill him.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> We need this fellow in schools, churches, shopping malls and wherever Americans are frequently gunned down. The crazy gun boys might be shot by him before they can kill as many as they do.


Yeah, that's pretty much what we have been saying.


----------



## Independentthinker (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...


If only the active shooter guy had seen the policy of no guns allowed in the mall, he probably wouldn't have gone in there and killed people. Maybe they need to make the policy sign bigger so that would be criminals would know. Meanwhile, let's put the Good Samaritan in jail for violating the policy. Man, what a riot that would cause. Thank God this didn't happen in a lefty state.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> We need this fellow in schools, churches, shopping malls and wherever Americans are frequently gunned down. The crazy gun boys might be shot by him before they can kill as many as they do.


We don't "need this fellow" per say. We should all take it upon ourselves to "be" this fellow. Always carry, and be ready to act when the situation warrants it. While many of us do, we need many more of our fellow citizens to do their part, if we want to stamp out these shooting sprees in "free fire" zones.


----------



## schmidlap (Jul 19, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much what we have been saying.


Do the gun fanciers plan to have a good gunster at every venue a bad gunster slaughters people?

The record of so many bad gunster victims strongly suggests that is not possible.

It would seem far more prudent to simply take measures to prevent the bad gunsters from easy access to guns.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Do the gun fanciers plan to have a good gunster at every venue a bad gunster slaughters people?
> 
> The record of so many bad gunster victims strongly suggests that is not possible.
> 
> It would seem far more prudent to simply take measures to prevent the bad gunsters from easy access to guns.


I think you have an amendment to get ratified.

Until then (never), the only solution is to armor yourself or shut the fuck up.

Every single cocksucking time there is a guy with a gun, the body count goes down, and you gun grabbing motherfuckers get mad.

Until at least 1/3 of the population is constantly armed, this will continue to happen. It is the only solution and you fucking know it.


----------



## schmidlap (Jul 19, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I think you have an amendment to get ratified...


Not really. No amendments is absolute, and all are subject to reasonable regulation.

The pretense that more guns is the way to deal with the horrific level of gun slaughter in the U.S. doesn't seem rational.

The U.S. already has at least twice as many guns per capita as any other nation, and the firearm carnage is obviously not lower because of the excessive surfeit of guns. It's far higher.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> the kid was no vigilante retard.


But that is your solution to our gun problem.  More vigilante shooters among us to step in when a bad guy shows us.  I'm not saying I disagree with your side on this.  

Yes, it's good to have a good guy with a gun around when a bad guy with a gun shows up.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> A 22-year-old kid just seriously fucked up 2 things the gun grabbers DESPERATELY wanted from this shooting:
> 
> Body count
> No good guy with a gun will ever help
> ...


Actually, it only makes sense.  When a bad guy with a gun shows up, even in the movies, we all can't wait for a good guy with a gun to show up.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But that is your solution to our gun problem.  More vigilante shooters among us to step in when a bad guy shows us.  I'm not saying I disagree with your side on this.
> 
> Yes, it's good to have a good guy with a gun around when a bad guy with a gun shows up.


More people carrying cuts down the wait time. Let's be real. When you call the cops you are literally ordering "a good guy, with a gun", much like a pizza. (Unless you live in Uvalde), So it makes sense for more people to be armed. 

If perpetrators had even a little confidence, that 30% of those around them were armed too, they likely wouldn't be able to work up the nerve to do this shit.


----------



## Donald H (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...


Well that's what happens when vigilante justice becomes acceptable. Everybody has their own reason to justify it. 

If the lynchings start again it most likely won't be just black men being strung up!

However, I've mentioned above how the 'need' can justify the means. 
Is there a need yet?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> It would seem far more prudent to simply take measures to prevent the bad gunsters from easy access to guns.


It is impossible to enact a law that will prevent people from breaking another law - which is why laws exist to punish people after they break them.

You just want to unnecessarily and ineffectively restrict the rights of the law abiding.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Well that's what happens when vigilante justice becomes acceptable.


Why do you believe shooting someone is self-defense is "vigilante justice"?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> More people carrying cuts down the wait time. Let's be real. When you call the cops you are literally ordering "a good guy, with a gun", much like a pizza. (Unless you live in Uvalde), So it makes sense for more people to be armed.
> 
> If perpetrators had even a little confidence, that 30% of those around them were armed too, they likely wouldn't be able to work up the nerve to do this shit.


Agreed.


----------



## Donald H (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Actually, it only makes sense.  When a bad guy with a gun shows up, even in the movies, we all can't wait for a good guy with a gun to show up.


I think it's true that the gun grabbers want to see a higher body count, as well as the school shootings becoming more regular. 

Politics has become 'I told you so' now.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Well that's what happens when vigilante justice becomes acceptable. Everybody has their own reason to justify it.
> 
> If the lynchings start again it most likely won't be just black men being strung up!
> 
> ...


Give it a rest you limpwristed windbag. Nobody in America gives a shit what your Canadian ass thinks about our gun rights. In most of America the use of deadly force in this fashion is perfectly legal. And heavily encourage by all but criminals, and politicians with dictatorial ambitions.


----------



## Donald H (Jul 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why do you believe shooting someone is self-defense is "vigilante justice"?


It's because I believe that Rittenhouse went out hunting for a political enemy to kill, under the cover of the political agenda of pretending the police weren't doing the job. 

Perhaps Kyle was right about the lack of policing and that would then create the need for vigilante justice. The 'means' are justified by the 'need'!

And that's all I have to say to you. There's nothing to be gained by arguing the obvious with a progunner who celebrates murder of innocents.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> It's because I believe that Rittenhouse went out hunting for a political enemy to kill...


That's nice.   Irrelevant, but nice.
How does this apply to the mall shooting in question, or to self-dfense shootings in general?


> And that's all I have to say to you.


Tuck that tail in real tight as you run away.
Again.
Like you always do.


----------



## Donald H (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> In most of America the use of deadly force in this fashion is perfectly legal. And heavily encourage by all but criminals, and politicians with dictatorial ambitions.


On vigilantes, we agree that the 'need' has come to justify the 'means' in America.

I think it will likely increase in frequency as more justifications of vigilante murder become acceptable.

How about a woman who aborts a fetus? Will murdering the woman become a valid reason due to her 'murdering' the fetus?

The possibilities are endless once vigilante justice has become acceptable on certain qualified situations. Will lynchings make a comeback with 'qualifications' being applicable. How about when a black man rapes a white woman?

Fascism is on the rise!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I think it will likely increase in frequency as more justifications of vigilante murder become acceptable.


Why do you choose to falsely equate killing in self-defense as "vigilante murder"?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Well that's what happens when vigilante justice becomes acceptable. Everybody has their own reason to justify it.
> 
> If the lynchings start again it most likely won't be just black men being strung up!
> 
> ...



There is nothing vigilante about protecting yourself and perhaps others with deadly force.  Vigilantism means violating the law to enforce your own laws instead.  In this case (and most others) the law is written so armed citizens can defend themselves and others.  The Chief even hailed the armed citizen as a hero which he is.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> There is nothing vigilante about protecting yourself and perhaps others with deadly force.  Vigilantism means violating the law to enforce your own laws instead.  In this case (and most others) the law is written so armed citizens can defend themselves and others.  The Chief even hailed the armed citizen as a hero which he is.


He knows.
He chooses to lie.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> On vigilantes, we agree that the 'need' has come to justify the 'means' in America.
> 
> I think it will likely increase in frequency as more justifications of vigilante murder become acceptable.
> 
> ...


Nonsense Nancy.  This was a crime in progress. Not retribution after the fact. Get a grip.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Nonsense Nancy.  This was a crime in progress. Not retribution after the fact. Get a grip.


He knows.
He chooses to lie.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Not really. No amendments is absolute, and all are subject to reasonable regulation.
> 
> The pretense that more guns is the way to deal with the horrific level of gun slaughter in the U.S. doesn't seem rational.
> 
> The U.S. already has at least twice as many guns per capita as any other nation, and the firearm carnage is obviously not lower because of the excessive surfeit of guns. It's far higher.



You leftists love to compare other countries to ours, but never move to one of these wonderful places you talk about so much.  You're all a bunch of hypocrites. 

You can't compare nearly all white countries to our very diversified country.  Certain groups are more prone to be criminals than others.  In fact over half of our murders in the US are committed by 7% of our population, and that are black males.  

Now if you can find a way to disarm the criminals, I'll be more willing to give up my gun.  And if you think you know of a way, let's try it out on illegal narcotics first that kill over 100,000 Americans ever year, and then extrapolate your theory to firearms.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.
> 
> View attachment 671831


They wouldn't be unusual if more people were armed.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Do the gun fanciers plan to have a good gunster at every venue a bad gunster slaughters people?
> 
> The record of so many bad gunster victims strongly suggests that is not possible.
> 
> It would seem far more prudent to simply take measures to prevent the bad gunsters from easy access to guns.



How do we provide easy access to guns for them now?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

martybegan said:


> It's a liability thing probably, if they don't put up the sign they can be seen as allowing some CCW holder to lose his mind and shoot up the place.



I know a CCW teacher.  He told me of a situation where a person was shot in a gun free zone, and sued the store that prohibited him from being armed, and won his case.  So it can go both ways.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I know a CCW teacher.  He told me of a situation where a person was shot in a gun free zone, and sued the store that prohibited him from being armed, and won his case.  So it can go both ways.



That should be the norm. If you place people at risk to enter your PUBLIC establishment, then you should be responsible if something happens. 

No "no guns here sign" on your part, no responsibility.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

Flash said:


> Here in Florida the stupid signs put up the business establishment's lawyers saying no guns allowed have no force of law so I just ignore them.  If the crooks can ignore the signs so can I.



After they passed our CCW laws in my state, nearly every business had those signs on the door.  A firearms group had a website where it listed all stores that displayed that sign, and we gunners boycotted them.  Fast forward to today, nobody has those signs any longer.  

I'm friends with the receptionist at my dentist.  She called to tell me about a patient who shot himself in the foot at the office.  It was some old man from what she told me.  The cops came and one of the dentists told officers he can't believe people would walk into his place of business with a firearm.  The officer explained the No Guns sign law to him.  He opened a drawer and started tossing things out until he found a No Gun sign that was buried in the mess.  The officer told him, remember, by putting that sign out, you're telling all these people that walk by your office that nobody here is armed with all the cash and credit card statements you have here.  He thought for a few moments and put the sign back in the drawer where he found it.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jul 19, 2022)

As I predicted  within one hour of the notice that the mass murderer had been stopped, lib loons will turn their sympathy toward him and turn their anger on the citizen hero.  That’s now in full swing as they now offer putrid “justification” that Mall Policy Was Violated (classic fly shit in a cattle pasture), that more people could have been hurt if(classic Covid liberal worst case projection presented as fact) and that the rampager likely felt bad when he knew he was going to get shot (classic who gives a crap)


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> After they passed our CCW laws in my state, nearly every business had those signs on the door.  A firearms group had a website where it listed all stores that displayed that sign, and we gunners boycotted them.  Fast forward to today, nobody has those signs any longer.
> 
> I'm friends with the receptionist at my dentist.  She called to tell me about a patient who shot himself in the foot at the office.  It was some old man from what she told me.  The cops came and one of the dentists told officers he can't believe people would walk into his place of business with a firearm.  The officer explained the No Guns sign law to him.  He opened a drawer and started tossing things out until he found a No Gun sign that was buried in the mess.  The officer told him, remember, by putting that sign out, you're telling all these people that walk by your office that nobody here is armed with all the cash and credit card statements you have here.  He thought for a few moments and put the sign back in the drawer where he found it.


Does the sign in your state have the force of law?

It doesn't in many states like here in Florida.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.
> 
> View attachment 671831



Which only means we need more armed people.  Forget about mass shootings.  Anti-gun Chicago has more people killed with firearms on one weekend than most mass shootings.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...



How can you be surprised by this?  The people on the left are Satan's disciples.  When have they ever sided with the good over evil?  In fact in most matters, they promote evil.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I think it's true that the gun grabbers want to see a higher body count, as well as the school shootings becoming more regular.
> 
> Politics has become 'I told you so' now.


Let's hope more good guys with guns step up and we see less Velverde cops standing around outside an active shooter classroom for 45 minutes as they heard POP one after the other and stayed put rather than rush that murderer.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Which only means we need more armed people.  Forget about mass shootings.  Anti-gun Chicago has more people killed with firearms on one weekend than most mass shootings.


I'm all for more good people getting CCW permits.  And if they ever pass a law that you can conceal carry without having to take the classes, I'll be strapped up too.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

Flash said:


> Does the sign in your state have the force of law?
> 
> It doesn't in many states like here in Florida.



Yes they do, but I have no idea what the penalty is, perhaps lose your CCW for a few months or something like that.  It may have changed since we went constitutional carry a few months ago, but I never looked into it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I'm all for more good people getting CCW permits.  And if they ever pass a law that you can conceal carry without having to take the classes, I'll be strapped up too.



No likely in your state, but we are a Republican state so that's what they changed it to over here.  I don't care for it, but willing to give it a chance to see if it creates any problems.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes they do, but I have no idea what the penalty is, perhaps lose your CCW for a few months or something like that.  It may have changed since we went constitutional carry a few months ago, but I never looked into it.


I thought the new law or Supreme Court decision meant I could carry without having to take the class.  It doesn't.  In the past, people had to show they had a reason to conceal carry.  My friends when we were younger got CCW's because they owned business and carried around cash.  

So me as a normal citizen would be denied a CCW because I had no reason to have one.  The Supreme's said I don't have to have a reason.

The penalty for breaking the rules is never lose your CCW for a few months.  It's usually for life.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No likely in your state, but we are a Republican state so that's what they changed it to over here.  I don't care for it, but willing to give it a chance to see if it creates any problems.


You'd be surprised.  My State House, Senate and bet you our Supreme Court are all Republican controlled.  Maybe even Veto power.

I know Republicans limited the governors power when they found out a Democrat was going to win.


----------



## Donald H (Jul 19, 2022)

The US has had at least 314 mass shootings so far in 2022. Here's the full list.
					

Guns are the leading cause of death for children under the age of 18, according to the Giffords Law Center.




					www.insider.com
				




314 mass shootings in the US as of July 5th. 
I think it's somewhere around 330 to date. 2aguy stopped counting at 6. 
Some demos did too!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The US has had at least 314 mass shootings so far in 2022. Here's the full list.
> 
> 
> Guns are the leading cause of death for children under the age of 18, according to the Giffords Law Center.
> ...


Why do you believe shooting someone is self-defense is "vigilante justice"?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jul 19, 2022)

People who skillfully know how to operate a gun with sanity and sobriety  are Very Valuable


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.
> 
> View attachment 671831


Because of gun free zones. Keep up.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jul 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why do you believe shooting someone is self-defense is "vigilante justice"?


Belief is thought and since thought and reality don’t exist in lib loon land then it is their feelings.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 19, 2022)

August West said:


> If it`s gun free what weapon will the mass murderer be using? You`re commenting on the mental capacity of others.


I'm glad another real bright proggy like you agrees that gun free zones are a total joke.

Now turn around & tell your boyfriend about your epiphany of common sense


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

Donald H said:


> The US has had at least 314 mass shootings so far in 2022. Here's the full list.
> 
> 
> Guns are the leading cause of death for children under the age of 18, according to the Giffords Law Center.
> ...











						What is a mass shooting? There's no consensus definition, but here's what you should know
					

As Americans grapple with horrific shootings in Tulsa, Uvalde and Buffalo it's important to understand the language and data on mass shootings.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You'd be surprised.  My State House, Senate and bet you our Supreme Court are all Republican controlled.  Maybe even Veto power.
> 
> I know Republicans limited the governors power when they found out a Democrat was going to win.



No need to.  I can't remember the last time we had a real Republican Governor.  All the Governors I can remember were all RINOs like the guy we have now.  But, the legislature is pretty hard right here, thus one of the most restrictive abortion laws in the country and now concealed carry and the new Stand Your Ground law.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No need to.  I can't remember the last time we had a real Republican Governor.  All the Governors I can remember were all RINOs like the guy we have now.  But, the legislature is pretty hard right here, thus one of the most restrictive abortion laws in the country and now concealed carry and the new Stand Your Ground law.


Yes - our state legislature rocks.
Hopefully Keith Faber runs for governor.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I thought the new law or Supreme Court decision meant I could carry without having to take the class.  It doesn't.  In the past, people had to show they had a reason to conceal carry.  My friends when we were younger got CCW's because they owned business and carried around cash.
> 
> So me as a normal citizen would be denied a CCW because I had no reason to have one.  The Supreme's said I don't have to have a reason.
> 
> The penalty for breaking the rules is never lose your CCW for a few months.  It's usually for life.



The state can still refuse you a license but it has to be for a legitimate reason like a past felony, a threat to somebody, or things like that.  But they placed no restrictions on what guidelines the had to follow.  They could make CCW's cost you $800.00 for instance, or require two weeks training or being able to hit a target 30 feet away with a handgun without any misses.  Just stupid shit like that.  

I don't think the courts went far enough as to what they can be restricted from doing.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 19, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The state can still refuse you a license but it has to be for a legitimate reason like a past felony, a threat to somebody, or things like that.  But they placed no restrictions on what guidelines the had to follow.  They could make CCW's cost you $800.00 for instance, or require two weeks training or being able to hit a target 30 feet away with a handgun without any misses.  Just stupid shit like that.


At some point, the court will need to address this.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Yes - our state legislature rocks.
> Hopefully Keith Faber runs for governor.



Yes and no.  I agree with most of what they did but there are some things I disagree with such as constitutional carry.  There was a shooting near my home Sunday night.  It sounds like a drug deal of some sort and a 7 year old boy got one in the back.  In any case I'm going through my DVR to see if any of my cameras caught something.  I don't know which way the cars were going when the shooting took place, but if it was coming towards one of my cameras, I wouldn't be able to give police a plate since they took away the law you need a plate on back and front of a car.  If they just kept things the way they were, I'd be able to see the plate if the car was driving towards the camera.  Now I only hope it was driving away from it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> At some point, the court will need to address this.



It all depends if somebody has the money to challenge it.


----------



## Woodznutz (Jul 19, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Do the gun fanciers plan to have a good gunster at every venue a bad gunster slaughters people?
> 
> The record of so many bad gunster victims strongly suggests that is not possible.
> 
> It would seem far more prudent to simply take measures to prevent the bad gunsters from easy access to guns.


Most of them aren't badsters until after they've legally obtained their guns.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Actually, it only makes sense.  When a bad guy with a gun shows up, even in the movies, we all can't wait for a good guy with a gun to show up.


Right.  You have to be that guy....or fucking die.

Violating our rights is not a solution you will survive.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 19, 2022)

I want the right declared absolute or I want war.  PERIOD.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.
> 
> View attachment 671831



Do you know why? 

Because people like you have made almost every public space gun free zones......so people who can legally carry their guns and might actually stop an attack, can't because idiots like you have taken their guns away from them....

So, when you say this place can't have guns, so the people don't bring their guns, and there is an attack and people don't use their guns they don't have to stop the attack...

You have no fucking point....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 19, 2022)

Understand something, gun grabbers--there will be ZERO compromise.  

Machine guns or death!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jul 19, 2022)

Gun free zone advertising is accessory to murder


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> He made a good point
> 
> If more guns made us safer, America would be the safest country in the WORLD. We need sensible gun laws, not vigilante safety nets.”
> 
> ...



We have all the gun laws we need….while mass public shootings are rare, criminals released by democrat party judges and prosecutors are driving our gun crime problem in democrat party controlled cities.

Number of mass public shootings in 2019?

6

Over 10,000 other murders that year…

Democrats are the real problem, not our gun laws, gun owners or guns.


----------



## DukeU (Jul 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Lots of reasons. If I had a gun, I'd still run away. LOL
> 
> Or because the guy kills the good guy with a gun first? We don't know how many good guys with guns the mass shooters have taken out.
> 
> ...



Or because most people who have legal carry permits don't carry them into places that restrict the action.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 20, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The state can still refuse you a license but it has to be for a legitimate reason like a past felony, a threat to somebody, or things like that.  But they placed no restrictions on what guidelines the had to follow.  They could make CCW's cost you $800.00 for instance, or require two weeks training or being able to hit a target 30 feet away with a handgun without any misses.  Just stupid shit like that.
> 
> I don't think the courts went far enough as to what they can be restricted from doing.


I think anyone who wants to be able to conceal carry should have to take the class.  But it wouldn't surprise me if the Supreme Court said forcing someone to take a class or pay money to exercise their constitutional rights is unconstitutional.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 20, 2022)

2aguy said:


> We have all the gun laws we need….while mass public shootings are rare, criminals released by democrat party judges and prosecutors are driving our gun crime problem in democrat party controlled cities.
> 
> Number of mass public shootings in 2019?
> 
> ...


How about unhinged cons who go around shooting people because they believe like you do?  They aren't a problem?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 20, 2022)

DukeU said:


> Or because most people who have legal carry permits don't carry them into places that restrict the action.


I honestly HATE IT that I can't take my gun with me when I go to Detroit.  I take my $2000 ebike to Detroit and ride around Belle Isle and the river front.  It's amazing.  But go 1 block over and you could get Ebike Jacked.  

Or when a woman is walking in the woods.  They should all be carrying a gun.  Men are creeps.  

Sometimes I walk towards 4 or 5 guys in the woods and say, "what if they just decided to attack me?"  Of course they don't but what if?  It sure would be nice to be legally carrying a gun.

And I wouldn't carry around my 45.  I'd carry this one




I'd put one bullet in each guy and then that would even the odds.  Hopefully head shots or heart shots but even gut shots would even the odds.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But it wouldn't surprise me if the Supreme Court said forcing someone to take a class or pay money to exercise their constitutional rights is unconstitutional.


In NYC a law abiding citizen needs to pay $480 for a permit to own a gun.    
For each gun he owns.
Why would this NOT be unconstitutional?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I honestly HATE IT that I can't take my gun with me when I go to Detroit.  I take my $2000 ebike to Detroit and ride around Belle Isle and the river front.  It's amazing.  But go 1 block over and you could get Ebike Jacked.


This is true.   East Jefferson, _et al_ is a shit hole.
Fotunatly my OH permit is good in MI.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 20, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> In NYC a law abiding citizen needs to pay $480 for a permit to own a gun.
> For each gun he owns.
> Why would this NOT be unconstitutional?


With the new Supreme Court, they will deem that unconstitutional.  It depends on the way you interpret things.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> With the new Supreme Court, they will deem that unconstitutional.


Rightfully so.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 20, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> This is true.   East Jefferson, _et al_ is a shit hole.
> Fotunatly my OH permit is good in MI.


East Jefferson is not all shit hole.  There are a lot of restaurants and people down at the river front.  Just don't go too many blocks over


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> How about unhinged cons who go around shooting people because they believe like you do?  They aren't a problem?




They are the problem...you idiot...but they are primarily a problem because the democrat party prosecutors and judges keep letting them go after the police catch them......

If the democrats would stop releasing known, violent criminals, and would press charges against gang members caught on video shooting at each other...instead of not charging them....gun crime in democrat party controlled cities would go dowdn 90%......and that would lower the entire countries gun crime problem....since almost all of it is in democrat party controlled cities.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It's not just Democrats.  I was watching a show about an Alaskan serial killer.  The Alaska Supreme Court isn't liberal is it?  They let him walk.
> 
> And what about in Texas?  A RED state.
> 
> ...




Track down the party affiliation of those who voted on that.....and the judges.........then get back to us....do you realize how many cities in Texas are run by left wing loons?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It's not just Democrats.  I was watching a show about an Alaskan serial killer.  The Alaska Supreme Court isn't liberal is it?  They let him walk.
> 
> And what about in Texas?  A RED state.
> 
> ...


Texas is a Red state.  This is a Texas law.  The STATE of Texas.  No need to track down cities because this is a State of Texas thing.  

If the state of Texas didn't have such laws, then liberal cities in Texas wouldn't be allowed to take advantage of them.  Perhaps Texas needs to change it's laws.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.
> 
> View attachment 671831



So you'd be happier if it were zero then?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Whatever!  I'm not playing this game where I show you a red state doing fucked up shit and your fall back is that they too have blue cities.  Piss off.  Texas has a law bitch that allows for very violent people to get out early.  Texas is a state.  These aren't city laws dummy.  Texas let's out violent people in half the time they are sentenced, with good behavior.
> 
> And these people have repeat offended.  So why are Republicans doing this to us?




Sorry......not going to let you get away with that.......parole boards are not the regular citizens.....and democrat party policy is to not prosecute criminals ......just ask the DAs in L.A., New York, Chicago......any democrat party controlled city.....

We have democrat state's attorneys refusing to press charges against criminals...we have democrat prosecutors dropping gun charges even against criminals with multiple felonies...we have democrat judges releasing known, violent criminals on ankle monitoring, on bail, and no cash bail even with records longer than your leg.....who then go out and commit more gun crime....

The policy of the democrat party is the issue.....and you aren't going to pretend it goes both ways...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I honestly HATE IT that I can't take my gun with me when I go to Detroit.  I take my $2000 ebike to Detroit and ride around Belle Isle and the river front.  It's amazing.  But go 1 block over and you could get Ebike Jacked.
> 
> Or when a woman is walking in the woods.  They should all be carrying a gun.  Men are creeps.
> 
> ...


You even the odds of 5 on 1 with a firearm, but if you are confronted with 5:1 odds, you're gonna want that 45


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 20, 2022)

The not allowing the carrying of weapons in the mall policy did not stop the criminal from doing so and killing three people shocking.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Sorry but Texas THE STATE has laws on the books that violent criminals have to at least spend half the time they are given in prison.  HALF!  Fuck that.  How about ALL?  If you are given 20 years, you serve 20 years.
> 
> So Texas is letting violent criminals out after only serving half their time.  This is what you are complaining about right?  So looks like TEXAS needs to stop doing that.  Quit blaming liberals for everything.
> 
> ...



With the race bullshit again.  Judges post bail for white criminals and judges post bail for black criminals.  If the whites can afford the bail and blacks can't, who's fault is that?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Sorry......not going to let you get away with that.......parole boards are not the regular citizens.....and democrat party policy is to not prosecute criminals ......just ask the DAs in L.A., New York, Chicago......any democrat party controlled city.....
> 
> We have democrat state's attorneys refusing to press charges against criminals...we have democrat prosecutors dropping gun charges even against criminals with multiple felonies...we have democrat judges releasing known, violent criminals on ankle monitoring, on bail, and no cash bail even with records longer than your leg.....who then go out and commit more gun crime....
> 
> The policy of the democrat party is the issue.....and you aren't going to pretend it goes both ways...


You are so right about these bad judges not giving longer sentences to violent criminals.

A federal judge sentenced former Minneapolis police Officer Thomas Lane to 2 1/2 years in prison Thursday for violating George Floyd’s civil rights, calling Lane’s role in the restraint that killed Floyd “a very serious offense in which a life was lost” but handing down a sentence well below what prosecutors and Floyd’s family sought.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> With the race bullshit again.  Judges post bail for white criminals and judges post bail for black criminals.  If the whites can afford the bail and blacks can't, who's fault is that?


Ours for having a system where a person can get out of jail because he has money and someone who doesn't can't.

And I'm sure you'll find a way to blame Democrats.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2022)

blackhawk said:


> The not allowing the carrying of weapons in the mall policy did not stop the criminal from doing so and killing three people shocking.


So then the answer is stop and frisk.  

And I better not hear one Republican complain about Stop and Frisk.  You guys love that policy when it happens in black communities.  How many of you have said, "if you have nothing to hide why not let them stop and frisk you?"

Yes, you Republicans have made that bad argument.  So the answer isn't more good guys with guns.  It's more pat downs.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> With the race bullshit again.  Judges post bail for white criminals and judges post bail for black criminals.  If the whites can afford the bail and blacks can't, who's fault is that?


You wouldn't see the racism in it Ray because you're a white male.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> So then the answer is stop and frisk.


No.  The answer is zero gun-free zones.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 21, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No.  The answer is zero gun-free zones.


Because gun free zones only serve to get people killed.
As intended.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 21, 2022)

Article 1 section 10

No State shall, without the Consent of Congress, lay any Duty of Tonnage, keep Troops, or Ships of War in time of Peace, enter into any Agreement or Compact with another State, or with a foreign Power, or engage in War, unless actually invaded, or in such imminent Danger as will not admit of delay.









						U.S. Constitution | Constitution Annotated | Congress.gov | Library of Congress
					

The original text of the United States Constitution and its Amendments.




					constitution.congress.gov


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> No.  The answer is zero gun-free zones.


Starting with Trump rallies.

Of course not! Guns are not permitted at Trump rallies, the Capitol or the White House. The very same folks who want to convince you that more guns make you safer prohibit guns in their workplace.

The very same people who want to turn your child's school into an armed camp prohibit guns in their workplace.

The very same people who want to protect the right of a mentally disturbed teenager to purchase an assault weapon prohibit guns in their workplace.

The very same people who supported the right of people on the terrorist watch list to purchase guns prohibit guns in their workplace.

Could those millions of dollars from the NRA have anything to do with it? You mean the 2nd Amendment doesn't apply to Congress or the President? Shouldn't the Capitol and the White House be "hardened" like our schools? What do you think, hypocrisy or cowardice?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Starting with Trump rallies.
> 
> Of course not! Guns are not permitted at Trump rallies, the Capitol or the White House. The very same folks who want to convince you that more guns make you safer prohibit guns in their workplace.
> 
> ...


The white house is hardened it is protected by dozens of armed guards.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 21, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...




*LIBERALS........ *
 GANGS in Chicago killing 100s a year, many innocent including children.... Do nothing, Ignore, do not increase police presence, do not stop and frisk.....  Ignore at all cost!!

 One young man carrying a licensed gun in a mall, although it is against store policy, he ends up saving untold lives by shooting a mass murderer.... LIBERALS....   PUT HIM IN JAIL NOW!!!!

And that is the definition of progressive folks.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Starting with Trump rallies.
> 
> Of course not! Guns are not permitted at Trump rallies, the Capitol or the White House.


Because the SS and the venue would not allow it.  But, nice spin.

So, we agree that there should be no gun-free zones?

Great.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> The evil POS want everything a gun free zone so only their mass murders are armed wherever they go.
> 
> They are so transparent to anyone with any mental capacity


They can't want in one hand and shit in the other and see which gets filled first.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Texas may go blue
> 
> They say nothing changes in Texas politics — until it does.
> 
> ...


That's about a snowballs chance in hell unless you cheat really good.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Texas may go blue
> 
> They say nothing changes in Texas politics — until it does.
> 
> ...




Yeah....get back to us when you explain to those mothers the democrats grooming their kids in schools....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You are so right about these bad judges not giving longer sentences to violent criminals.
> 
> A federal judge sentenced former Minneapolis police Officer Thomas Lane to 2 1/2 years in prison Thursday for violating George Floyd’s civil rights, calling Lane’s role in the restraint that killed Floyd “a very serious offense in which a life was lost” but handing down a sentence well below what prosecutors and Floyd’s family sought.




They didn't kill floyd...he died from clogged arteries and illegal drugs....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> So then the answer is stop and frisk.
> 
> And I better not hear one Republican complain about Stop and Frisk.  You guys love that policy when it happens in black communities.  How many of you have said, "if you have nothing to hide why not let them stop and frisk you?"
> 
> Yes, you Republicans have made that bad argument.  So the answer isn't more good guys with guns.  It's more pat downs.




I don't complain about stop and frisk......do you know how many black lives were lost because idiots like you oppose allowing the cops to stop gang bangers and disarm them?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 21, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I don't complain about stop and frisk......do you know how many black lives were lost because idiots like you oppose allowing the cops to stop gang bangers and disarm them?


I oppose stop and frisk very much.  And I'm sure you would too if it really were happening in your city.

Those who will trade a little bit of freedom for security deserve neither.


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> So then the answer is stop and frisk.
> 
> And I better not hear one Republican complain about Stop and Frisk.  You guys love that policy when it happens in black communities.  How many of you have said, "if you have nothing to hide why not let them stop and frisk you?"
> 
> Yes, you Republicans have made that bad argument.  So the answer isn't more good guys with guns.  It's more pat downs.


Of course you realize that might have stopped the criminal from killing three people. Rhetorical question we all know the answer.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You seem like you want to live in a police state.




Nope....just want criminals who actually do the shooting to be arrested and jailed, instead of goons like you bothering normal gun owners.


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

The democrat ghouls are upset because they didn't get their usual high body count so they could wallow in the blood!


----------



## miketx (Jul 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You seem like you want to live in a police state.


You seem like someone who doesn't belong in this country. If you are even here.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jul 21, 2022)

What is really frustrating is that the anti-gun crowd knows that if their fantasy came true and all guns were banned in the US, the bad guys would still get guns illegally to commit murder which his how they do it now. On top of that, the anti-gunners know that it takes a gun to stop a mass shooter yet they get angry and practically disappointed when a lawful gun owner takes down a mass shooter before law enforcement gets there. Why?? 

I look at it like this. Police are understaffed and cannot be in all places at all times. Looking at the language of the Second Amendment regarding a “regulated armed militia”, armed lawful citizens are just that and are welcomed by law enforcement. 

Logically speaking, if a mass shooter believes that 30-40 percent of his intended targets are armed, he might think twice about carrying out his mission.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 21, 2022)

LeftofLeft said:


> What is really frustrating is that the anti-gun crowd knows that if their fantasy came true and all guns were banned in the US, the bad guys would still get guns illegally to commit murder which his how they do it now. On top of that, the anti-gunners know that it takes a gun to stop a mass shooter yet they get angry and practically disappointed when a lawful gun owner takes down a mass shooter before law enforcement gets there. Why??
> 
> I look at it like this. Police are understaffed and cannot be in all places at all times. Looking at the language of the Second Amendment regarding a “regulated armed militia”, armed lawful citizens are just that and are welcomed by law enforcement.
> 
> Logically speaking, if a mass shooter believes that 30-40 percent of his intended targets are armed, he might think twice about carrying out his mission.




As others keep saying...it isn't about stopping criminals....crime victims are simply a number on a paper......it is about keeping people from resisting their plans to build Utopia over the mass graves of people who don't fit in...


----------



## Meister (Jul 21, 2022)

*Thread closed for a few, seems to be a mess on isle 8

Okay, cleaned up several off topic posts and a few graphic picture posts.
The graphic pictures should have a link to them along with a warning that 
they are graphic. But, don't post the picture.*


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 22, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> the kid was no vigilante retard.



You would think since every shooter is a liberal that Republicans would want to pass some kind of legislation that would stop all the shootings us liberals do.

I mean, you cons never admit any of these shooters are yours.  They could go shoot up the DNC or a black church and you still won't admit the shooter was one of yours.

Ok so let's assume all the mass shooters are liberals.  Amazing you guys don't mind us shooting up America as often as we do.  You'd think you'd like to do something about it but you just continue to defend each and every one of us each and every time we commit a mass shooting.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 22, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You would think since every shooter is a liberal that Republicans would want to pass some kind of legislation that would stop all the shootings us liberals do.
> 
> I mean, you cons never admit any of these shooters are yours.  They could go shoot up the DNC or a black church and you still won't admit the shooter was one of yours.
> 
> Ok so let's assume all the mass shooters are liberals.  Amazing you guys don't mind us shooting up America as often as we do.  You'd think you'd like to do something about it but you just continue to defend each and every one of us each and every time we commit a mass shooting.


Be VERY specific now and link to ANY Conservative DEFENDING a mass shooter.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 22, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Be VERY specific now and link to ANY Conservative DEFENDING a mass shooter.


You're missing the point.  Every time I say, "that shooter is one of yours" you guys always come back and say they are not one of you, they're one of ours.

If that were true, you'd be sick of us shooting you guys up.  I think you know it's a lie when you claim these shooters are one of ours












You guys seem awfully okay with us shooting you guys.  You don't even want to pass any laws to maybe lower the number of times one of us shoots up a place.  You seem to want to protect the 2nd amendment for these nuts.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 22, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Be VERY specific now and link to ANY Conservative DEFENDING a mass shooter.


You know there are a lot of nuts in America and you seem to want to allow Americans to buy guns like we buy gum out of gum ball machines.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 22, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You're missing the point.  Every time I say, "that shooter is one of yours" you guys always come back and say they are not one of you, they're one of ours.
> 
> If that were true, you'd be sick of us shooting you guys up.  I think you know it's a lie when you claim these shooters are one of ours
> 
> ...


The 2nd amendment is the law. For everyone even scrotum sucking lefties. But you specifically claimed we defended them. I repeat link to such a defense of ANY mass shooter,


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 22, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The 2nd amendment is the law. For everyone even scrotum sucking lefties. But you specifically claimed we defended them. I repeat link to such a defense of ANY mass shooter,



Your party works up the crazies with lies

Rep. Eric Swalwell Shares Recording Of Death Threat After Marjorie Taylor Greene Attack​The California Democratic slammed the extremist congresswoman for inciting violence and shared audio of a call threatening his children.

Rep. Eric Swalwell (D-Calif.) shared an audio recording of a disturbing threat Wednesday that he said he received because of false statements made by Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene(R-Ga.).

“Marjorie loves to play the victim. But she’s an inciter of violence. Her constant attacks — even after the FBI said I was never suspected of wrongdoing — lead to threatening calls like this,” he tweeted alongside the audio clip. “This caller from today threatened to kill my three children.”

In the recording, a man’s voice said: “Hey, you little cocksucker. You still banging the Chinese spy Fang Fang? ... We’re coming to your house this weekend. Gon’ get you and them little mutant bastards, them little mutant offspring of yours. We’re gon’ get ya.”

So you guys are racists too.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You would think since every shooter is a liberal that Republicans would want to pass some kind of legislation that would stop all the shootings us liberals do.


Republicans understand it is impossible to enact a law that will prevent someone from breaking another law.
Try harder.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You know there are a lot of nuts in America and you seem to want to allow Americans to buy guns like we buy gum out of gum ball machines.


It should be easy for people to exercise their rights.
Why do you disagree?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You guys seem awfully okay with us shooting you guys.


No, I carry daily and I will smoke any motherfucker who dares to even pretend like he is going to punch me, much less shoot me.


sealybobo said:


> You don't even want to pass any laws to maybe lower the number of times one of us shoots up a place.


Because it doesn't work and you fucking know it.


sealybobo said:


> You seem to want to protect the 2nd amendment for these nuts.


We want to protect the pre-existing unalienable right to keep and bear arms, regardless of your emotional appeals.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Your party works up the crazies with lies
> 
> Rep. Eric Swalwell Shares Recording Of Death Threat After Marjorie Taylor Greene Attack​The California Democratic slammed the extremist congresswoman for inciting violence and shared audio of a call threatening his children.
> 
> ...


Good thing Swalwell's commie-spy-banging ass was not on the SCOTUS, right?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 27, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Well that's what happens when vigilante justice becomes acceptable. Everybody has their own reason to justify it.
> 
> If the lynchings start again it most likely won't be just black men being strung up!
> 
> ...


A need? Yes: you need 30 days observation.


M14 Shooter said:


> Why do you believe shooting someone is self-defense is "vigilante justice"?


Because he is a troll.


Donald H said:


> It's because I believe that Rittenhouse went out hunting for a political enemy to kill, under the cover of the political agenda of pretending the police weren't doing the job.
> 
> Perhaps Kyle was right about the lack of policing and that would then create the need for vigilante justice. The 'means' are justified by the 'need'!
> 
> And that's all I have to say to you. There's nothing to be gained by arguing the obvious with a progunner who celebrates murder of innocents.


And proves it again.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You would think since every shooter is a liberal that Republicans would want to pass some kind of legislation that would stop all the shootings us liberals do.
> 
> I mean, you cons never admit any of these shooters are yours.  They could go shoot up the DNC or a black church and you still won't admit the shooter was one of yours.
> 
> Ok so let's assume all the mass shooters are liberals.  Amazing you guys don't mind us shooting up America as often as we do.  You'd think you'd like to do something about it but you just continue to defend each and every one of us each and every time we commit a mass shooting.




When democrat party mayors and governors allow your brown shirts, blm and antifa, loot, burn and murder for 7 months, murdering  around 40 Americans in the process, telling the police to stand down and do nothing......we want to make sure we can stop you guys....and that requires owning and carrying guns.......socialists take guns away from the people they intend to murder.....we know human nature and human history........


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Your party works up the crazies with lies
> 
> Rep. Eric Swalwell Shares Recording Of Death Threat After Marjorie Taylor Greene Attack​The California Democratic slammed the extremist congresswoman for inciting violence and shared audio of a call threatening his children.
> 
> ...




So far, you guys tried to murder the entire Republican baseball team and a Supreme Court Justice...and have been murdering police for years.....also burning court houses and police stations...get back to us when we start doing what you guys are already doing....


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> When democrat party mayors and governors allow your brown shirts, blm and antifa, loot, burn and murder for 7 months, murdering  around 40 Americans in the process, telling the police to stand down and do nothing......we want to make sure we can stop you guys....and that requires owning and carrying guns.......socialists take guns away from the people they intend to murder.....we know human nature and human history........


Well you are the white devil who's exploiting these liberal cities.  Pumping drugs and guns into them.  Discriminating against the citizens.  Brutalizing them with your police force.  

Assuming you live in a city with a democratic mayor?  If not, you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> So far, you guys tried to murder the entire Republican baseball team and a Supreme Court Justice...and have been murdering police for years.....also burning court houses and police stations...get back to us when we start doing what you guys are already doing....


That one guy who took a gun to a Republican softball game?  We sent him to that?  Lie.

But Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol.  

Biden did not send ANTIFA to riot.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> That one guy who took a gun to a Republican softball game?  We sent him to that?  Lie.
> 
> But Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol.
> 
> Biden did not send ANTIFA to riot.




You guys sent democrat party brown shirts, blm and antifa to loot, burn and kill in black neighborhoods for 7 months............on top of the attempt to murder the Republican baseball team and the Supreme court justice.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol.


^^^
This is a lie.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You guys sent democrat party brown shirts, blm and antifa to loot, burn and kill in black neighborhoods for 7 months............on top of the attempt to murder the Republican baseball team and the Supreme court justice.


You guys cried when Colin Kappernick took a knee in protest of how cops treat black people in America.  You were so offended.

But when you weren't happy with your government you rioted and tried to kill Mike Pence and you spread feces all over the Capitol.  You attacked the police.  I don't recall any BLM mobs attacking police.  You supposedly respect the police, law and order, until you don't.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You guys cried when Colin Kappernick took a knee in protest of how cops treat black people in America.  You were so offended.
> 
> But when you weren't happy with your government you rioted and tried to kill Mike Pence and you spread feces all over the Capitol.  You attacked the police.  I don't recall any BLM mobs attacking police.  You supposedly respect the police, law and order, until you don't.




Yes...when a rich, pampered celebrity attacks men and women who put their lives on the line every day, it makes one not take them too seriously....

No one tried to kill Mike Pence....... the blm, and antifa thugs hiding in the Trump crowed, along with the FBI plants, attacked the police....Trump supporters were invited into the building where they walked the halls and took selfies....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 27, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Instead Rudy said, ‘We’ve got lots of theories, we just don’t have the evidence,’” Bowers told the House select committee investigating the Jan. 6, 2021, Capitol attack at Tuesday’s hearing.


Nothing here supports your false claim that "Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol".
Disagree?
Copy/paste the text.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Nothing here supports your false claim that "Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol".
> Disagree?
> Copy/paste the text.


Hutchinson, the first White House employee to testify publicly before the House committee described a series of meetings in early January when members of Trump’s inner circle were planning for the protests.




RUDY GIULIANI

Trump’s enablers should not get a pass
Trump’s credibility shredded; Secret Service purge imperative
Atlanta-area DA represents significant legal threat to Trump
 Trump’s personal lawyer, as practically complicit in the riot. 

Both had suggested ahead of time that they knew the protests of Jan. 6 would turn violent, she testified, and both of them would later request presidential pardons. 
“We’re going to the Capitol. It’s going to be great. The president is going to be there, he’s going to look powerful,” Giuliani told Hutchinson on Jan. 2, she testified.
When Hutchinson approached Meadows about it, he said, “There’s a lot going on, Cass, but I don’t know. Things might get real, real bad on Jan. 6.”
Hutchinson, with a West Wing office, had a bird’s eye view of Jan. 6, operating at the intersection of a lame-duck White House, Trump’s desperate efforts to remain in power and the inner workings of the pressure campaign on Mike Pence, Trump’s vice president, to overturn the election results.
“As an American, I was disgusted. It was unpatriotic. It was un-American,” she said of Trump’s encouragement of the violence. “We were watching the Capitol building get defaced over a lie.”

Hutchinson painted a picture of a president unhinged during his Jan. 6 rally on the Ellipse and eager to get more protesters closer to the stage — so the event wouldn’t look empty — by removing the metal detectors that are virtually compulsory at all presidential events. 
The committee showed evidence, in the form of police call logs, that a number of the protesters that day were carrying weapons, including Glock pistols and AR-15-style semi-automatic rifles. Hutchinson added to that record, saying top White House officials knew, as early as 10 a.m. on Jan. 6, that Trump supporters had knives, guns, bear spray, body armor and spears attached to the ends of flagpoles. 
She and Tony Ornato, Trump’s deputy chief of staff, went to inform Meadows of the threat. Meadows, she said, was unmoved. 

“I remember distinctly Mark not looking up from his phone. I remember Tony finishing his explanation and it taking a few seconds for Mark to say something. Because I almost said, ‘Mark, did you hear him?’ And then Mark chimed in. It was like, ‘Alright, anything else?’ Still looking down at his phone,” Hutchinson said. 
That information did not disturb Trump, who was apparently furious the magnetometers, or mags for short, were evidently limiting his crowd size as many protesters with weapons elected to watch the speech from outside the screened area, so their arms wouldn’t be confiscated. 
“He felt the mags were at fault for not letting everybody in. But another leading reason and likely the primary reason is because he wanted it full and he was angry that we weren’t letting people through the mags with weapons,” Hutchinson said.

In an earlier interview with the House investigators, Hutchinson had relayed Trump’s pleas to staff and security at the time: “ ‘They’re not here to hurt me. Take the effing mags away. Let my people in. They can march to the Capitol from here. Let the people in. Take the effing mags away,’ ” she said. 
But perhaps the most shocking detail of Tuesday’s proceedings came following his Ellipse speech, when Trump insisted on joining his supporters as they marched to the Capitol — something Meadows appeared to be organizing at the last minute.
White House lawyers had warned against making such a journey, with White House counsel Pat Cipollone warning it would look like Trump was seeking to obstruct justice or incite a riot.

“Please make sure we don’t go up to the Capitol, Cassidy,” Hutchinson said, relaying Cipollone’s message to her that morning. “We’re going to get charged with every crime imaginable if we make that movement happen.”
House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-Calif.) also harbored deep concerns that Trump would, in fact, come to the Capitol. He called Hutchinson and Ornato in the middle of Trump’s Ellipse speech, alarmed that the president had vowed to march down Pennsylvania Ave. with his supporters. 
“’You told me this whole week you aren’t coming up here. Why would you lie to me?’” Hutchinson said, relaying McCarthy’s remarks to her. 

But a national security chat log indicates they were trying to arrange the trip — despite a 12:57 p.m. warning that Capitol fencing had been breached.
Ultimately it was the Secret Service that would push back against Trump’s demands to be transported to the Capitol, Hutchinson was told by Ornato, as Robert Engel, the special agent in charge for Secret Service on Jan. 6, stood by listening. 
“I’m the effing president, take me up to the Capitol now,” Trump said when Engel informed him they could not safely make the unscheduled journey, according to Hutchinson’s testimony.

“The president reached up towards the front of the vehicle to grab at the steering wheel. Mr. Engel grabbed his arm, said, ‘Sir you need to take your hand off the steering wheel, we’re going back to the West Wing, we’re not going to the Capitol.’ Mr. Trump then used his free hand to lunge towards Bobby Engel,” Hutchinson testified she had been told. 
The Secret Service late Tuesday said they would be offering further information about the episode, as both Engel and the driver involved reportedly wish to dispute the account.
Trump’s explosive anger was a theme that persisted throughout the day, with Meadows repeatedly being largely uninterested in intervening to push back against Trump’s demands.

Cipollone burst into Meadows office shortly after rioters entered the Capitol determined to get some kind of response from Trump.
“He doesn’t want to do anything, Pat,” Meadows said.
“Mark, something needs to be done or people are going to die and the blood is going to be on your effing hands,” Cipollone responded.

Cipollone, whom Rep. Liz Cheney (R-Wyo.), the select committee vice chair, pleaded in a recent hearing to likewise publicly testify, would clash again with Meadows just minutes later after Trump sent a tweet saying Pence “didn’t have the courage” to buck the election results.
The crowd at the Capitol was chanting “Hang Mike Pence.” Cipollone again approached Meadows to say they needed to do something more.
“You heard him, Pat. He thinks Mike deserves it. He doesn’t think they’re doing anything wrong,” Meadows responded.

The committee and Hutchingson detailed a number of other revelations during the hearing.
It played clips of a videotaped deposition with Michael Flynn, Trump’s former national security advisor, pleading the fifth multiple times, including when asked if he believes violence was justified on Jan. 6 and if he believes in the peaceful transition of power.
It alluded to future hearings where they will delve into the connections with extremist groups, with Hutchinson noting that she would hear more about groups like the far-right Oath Keepers and Proud Boys when Giuliani was around. 

And Cheney also displayed various intimidating messages sent to those testifying before the committee, including one where a witness was told they would stay in good graces in Trump world if they “protect[ed] who I need to protect” and stayed on the “right team.”
“I think most Americans know that attempting to influence witnesses to testify untruthfully presents very serious concerns,” Cheney said, noting the committee would be considering next steps.
The committee also detailed in the aftermath Jan. 6 White House lawyers were huddling to review a speech Trump was to give on Jan. 7. Hutchinson said Trump was opinionated about the speech and lines about prosecuting rioters were ultimately removed. 

House passes bill to expand COVID-era telehealth servicesClimate activists optimistic about Manchin-Schumer deal
“Unlike many of his other speeches, he did not ad-lib much,” Cheney said of his delivery that day.
“He recited them without significant alteration except one. Even then on Jan. 7 2021, the day after the attack on the U.S. Capitol, the president still could not bring himself to say, ‘But this election is now over.’”
_This story was updated at 10:59 a.m. on June 29._
TAGS CASSIDY HUTCHINSON    DONALD TRUMP    JAN. 6 ATTACK    MARK MEADOWSMARK MEADOWS    PAT CIPOLLONE    RUDY GIULIANI
The Hill has removed its comment section, as there are many other forums for readers to participate in the conversation. We invite you to join the discussion on Facebook and Twitter.
SHARETWEET


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No likely in your state, but we are a Republican state so that's what they changed it to over here.  I don't care for it, but willing to give it a chance to see if it creates any problems.


How come that little 10 year old rape victim went from Indiana to Ohio for her abortion then?

Ohio elections have been rigged since 2000

Ohio was won by Governor George W. Bush by a 3.51% margin of victory. Prior to the election, most news organizations considered Ohio a swing state.

THEN

In the year that has passed since the 2004 election, not a single major American news outlet has published a serious investigation of whether the victory was properly awarded to George W. Bush. Is that because Bush won fair and square and, as a spokesman for House Speaker Dennis Hastert put it, only the “loony left” claims otherwise? Or is it because, as some on the left argue, there is too much proof that Bush stole the election and the U.S. media are afraid to say so?

Certainly the election had its share of irregularities, especially in Ohio

This is what I mean when I say, "liberal media my ass"


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 28, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Hutchinson, the first White House employee to testify publicly before the House committee described a series of meetings in early January when members of Trump’s inner circle were planning for the protests.


Yawn.
Nothing here supports your false claim that "Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol".
When you can copy and paste the text of Trump's words that prove you correct, let us know.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 28, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Ohio elections have been rigged since 2000


^^^^
This is a lie.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Yawn.
> Nothing here supports your false claim that "Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol".
> When you can copy and paste the text of Trump's words that prove you correct, let us know.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 28, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> View attachment 675647


  
Nothing here supports your false claim that "Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol".
When you can copy and paste the text of Trump's words that prove you correct, let us know.


----------



## themirrorthief (Sep 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Nothing here supports your false claim that "Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol".
> When you can copy and paste the text of Trump's words that prove you correct, let us know.


my vintage browning automatic rifle with twenty round clip never leaves my truck...its my baby


----------



## Lesh (Sep 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Nothing here supports your false claim that "Trump did send the angry mob to the Capitol".
> When you can copy and paste the text of Trump's words that prove you correct, let us know.


Somehow THEY got that message.

Odd huh?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Somehow THEY got that message.
> 
> Odd huh?


Did Trump say get in their face?


----------



## Lesh (Sep 9, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Did Trump say get in their face?


They certainly did though...didn't they


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> They certainly did though...didn't they


Must have been listening to Maxine waters


----------



## JusticeHammer (Sep 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> They certainly did though...didn't they


Prove that Trump ordered it or STFU.


----------



## Lesh (Sep 9, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> Prove that Trump ordered it or STFU.


Those Insurrectionists said that Trump told em to do it.

Deal with it


----------



## Batcat (Sep 9, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...


I suspect the liberal gun grabbers are upset because this shooter might have been able to kill a record number of people in the mall and get 24/7 coverage for a full week. Then of course several other mall shootings would have occurred and helped advance the liberal gun grabbers efforts to ban and confiscate AR-15s. 

It is going to be harder and harder to ban guns if people with guns keep killing the shooters.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 9, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...


From the link in the OP. …

_ "The Good Samaritan did not shoot anyone. Jesus was not a fan of killing for any reason, including self-defense. But if these ammosexuals had ever read the Bible, they couldn't support the GOP or NRA."_

I am a gun enthusiast who has read the Bible and I found this. …

35 Then Jesus asked them, “When I sent you without purse, bag or sandals, did you lack anything?”

“Nothing,” they answered.

36 He said to them, “But now if you have a purse, take it, and also a bag; and if you don’t have a sword, sell your cloak and buy one. 37 It is written: ‘And he was numbered with the transgressors’[b]; and I tell you that this must be fulfilled in me. Yes, what is written about me is reaching its fulfillment.”

38 The disciples said, “See, Lord, here are two swords.”

“That’s enough!” he replied.
************

This is what swords looked like in those times. Liberals today would call them attack knives.​






​


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 9, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Those Insurrectionists said that Trump told em to do it.
> 
> Deal with it


If you believe that a couple of hours protest was an insurrection 2016- 2020 you leftists declared war on America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 9, 2022)

Batcat said:


> From the link in the OP. …
> 
> _ "The Good Samaritan did not shoot anyone. Jesus was not a fan of killing for any reason, including self-defense. But if these ammosexuals had ever read the Bible, they couldn't support the GOP or NRA."_
> 
> ...


Luke 11:21 
“When a strong man, fully armed, guards his own house, his possessions are safe.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luke 11:21
> “When a strong man, fully armed, guards his own house, his possessions are safe.


It would seem Jesus would not have been for draconian gun control. 

In passing, the 6th Commandment should be, “Thou shalt not murder” not “Thou shalt not kill.”









						The commandment that 'Thou shalt not kill' refers to murder
					






					www.chicagotribune.com
				




***snip***

_In biblical Hebrew, as in English, killing (harag) and murder (ratzah) are two different words with two very different moral connotations, and the commandment uses the Hebrew word ratzah, which means that the proper translation of the commandment from Hebrew into English is, "Thou shalt not murder." The difference is crucial._


----------



## August West (Sep 10, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I suspect the liberal gun grabbers are upset because this shooter might have been able to kill a record number of people in the mall and get 24/7 coverage for a full week. Then of course several other mall shootings would have occurred and helped advance the liberal gun grabbers efforts to ban and confiscate AR-15s.
> 
> It is going to be harder and harder to ban guns if people with guns keep killing the shooters.


We should ignore the shootings in schools and everywhere else because of these rare incidents? Now I`ll be told of those millions of defensive uses of guns that can`t be supported by police reports.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 10, 2022)

August West said:


> We should ignore the shootings in schools and everywhere else because of these rare incidents? Now I`ll be told of those millions of defensive uses of guns that can`t be supported by police reports.


I've used my gun twice in self-defense without having to pull the trigger. 
I suggest you address school shooting by arming school employees and not making schools gun free zones.


----------



## August West (Sep 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I've used my gun twice in self-defense without having to pull the trigger.
> I suggest you address school shooting by arming school employees and not making schools gun free zones.


There`s never been a shooting in a gun free zone. Do you know what Gun Free means? It means there are NO guns. Zero. None.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 10, 2022)

August West said:


> There`s never been a shooting in a gun free zone. Do you know what Gun Free means? It means there are NO guns. Zero. None.


There are always shootings in a gun free zone. Criminals and people intent on shooting people will bring a gun into a gun free zone


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 10, 2022)

August West said:


> There`s never been a shooting in a gun free zone. Do you know what Gun Free means? It means there are NO guns. Zero. None.


LOL you prove just how stupid you are with a comment like that.


----------



## dudmuck (Sep 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I've used my gun twice in self-defense without having to pull the trigger.
> I suggest you address school shooting by arming school employees and not making schools gun free zones.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 10, 2022)

dudmuck said:


>


Fucking DNC cultists spewing more lies. 








						Active Shooter Incidents in the United States in 2021 | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

The FBI has designated 61 shootings in 2021 as active shooter incidents. The FBI defines an active shooter as one or more individuals actively engaged in killing or attempting to kill people in a populated area.




					www.fbi.gov


----------



## August West (Sep 10, 2022)

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL you prove just how stupid you are with a comment like that.


The bullets just fall from the sky when someone gets shot in a gun free zone? You tell me, Einstein.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 10, 2022)

August West said:


> The bullets just fall from the sky when someone gets shot in a gun free zone? You tell me, Einstein.


Gun free zones ate magnets for crime and shootings because the shooter KNOWS no one has a firearm to oppose them.


----------



## August West (Sep 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> There are always shootings in a gun free zone. Criminals and people intent on shooting people will bring a gun into a gun free zone


A sign that says Gun Free Zone is worth absolutely nothing. Signs don`t disarm crazed gun pussies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 10, 2022)

August West said:


> A sign that says Gun Free Zone is worth absolutely nothing. Signs don`t disarm crazed gun pussies.


It's a gun free zone regradless if someone brings a gun into that zone. I bet your home is a gun free zone. If a home invaders breaks in your home and has a gun  is it a gun free zone yes or no?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Every time that a Criminal is killed the Dirty Democrat Party loses another Voter.



You should make bumperstickers.   I bet there are a lot of trucks owned by your fellow small-dick men with truck balls and stirrups to get up into the cab that will buy your trash.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

August West said:


> A sign that says Gun Free Zone is worth absolutely nothing. Signs don`t disarm crazed gun pussies.



Probably true.

Once they get a gun they have their "power" that they were denied elsewhere in their miserable pathetic lives.  They get a GUN.  That's going to solve all their problems and much more easily.

I wonder why there aren't more mass spoon-attacks across the country...spoons are MUCH more available and can easily be used to kill a person.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You should make bumperstickers.   I bet there are a lot of trucks owned by your fellow small-dick men with truck balls and stirrups to get up into the cab that will buy your trash.


DNC cultism at it's best projection


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 10, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Probably true.
> 
> Once they get a gun they have their "power" that they were denied elsewhere in their miserable pathetic lives.  They get a GUN.  That's going to solve all their problems and much more easily.
> 
> I wonder why there aren't more mass spoon-attacks across the country...spoons are MUCH more available and can easily be used to kill a person.


Mentality of a cult member it's hilarious.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mentality of a cult member it's hilarious.



Yup.  ONce they enter the "Ammosexual Cult" they can go bonkers.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 10, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> DNC cultism at it's best projection



You don't seem particularly clever.  Keep trying.  Get an adult to help with your insult generation.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 10, 2022)

August West said:


> We should ignore the shootings in schools and everywhere else because of these rare incidents? Now I`ll be told of those millions of defensive uses of guns that can`t be supported by police reports.


My daughter pointed a revolver at a man trying to force the sliding glass door in our kitchen open in the middle of the night. He ran. She called the police. They arrived quickly and searched the area and never found the prep. The incident was reported but I doubt if it ever made any list for defensive use of firearms. To get on that list usually someone has to be shot.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 10, 2022)

dudmuck said:


>


Your cartoon is a lie. It is true that hundreds of mass shootings haven’t been stopped but then mass shooters often use gun free zones as their shooting galleries. 






						69 mass shootings have been stopped by armed civilians – One Armed Man
					






					www.one-armed-man.com
				




_At least 69 mass shootings have been stopped by armed civilians since 1990, data collected by the Crime Prevention Research Center shows. This flies in the face of the media (examples here, here, and here) arguing mass shootings are caused by lack of gun control. The truth is, armed civilians stop mass shootings regularly, and one major way to dampen the amount of mass shootings is to allow people to carry guns wherever they go.

***snip***

These instances where a good guy with a gun stopped mass shootings are corroborated by a 2018 analysis of FBI data, which reveals that armed civilians are 94% effective at stopping would-be mass shooters. This dispels the “innocent victim” myth that the media likes to use to explain away the massive number of mass shootings stopped by armed civilians.

So why aren’t more mass shootings stopped by armed civilians? Because the shootings often take place in gun free zones, where armed civilians obviously cannot draw their guns because there aren’t any. A 2019 study by the Crime Research Prevention Center found that 94% of mass shootings happened in gun free zones.

*Even though 94% of mass shootings happened in gun free zones, the Crime Research Prevention Center has found that roughly 1 in 6 mass shootings were stopped by an armed civilian who was legally carrying a handgun.*_ … emphasis added













​


----------



## August West (Sep 11, 2022)

Batcat said:


> From the link in the OP. …
> 
> _ "The Good Samaritan did not shoot anyone. Jesus was not a fan of killing for any reason, including self-defense. But if these ammosexuals had ever read the Bible, they couldn't support the GOP or NRA."_
> 
> ...


The Bible was written by men a long, long time ago. It means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 11, 2022)

August West said:


> The Bible was written by men a long, long time ago. It means absolutely nothing.


To you perhaps it means nothing. That’s your opinion and you have every right to it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Somehow THEY got that message.
> Odd huh?


When you can copy and paste the text of Trump's words that prove you correct, let us know.        
Until then you have nothing.
As per the norm.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

August West said:


> There`s never been a shooting in a gun free zone. Do you know what Gun Free means? It means there are NO guns. Zero. None.


^^^^
Sophomoric nonsense, at best.
A "gun free zone" is an area where average people are unable to legally carry a gun.
The fact people -illegally- carry a gun there does not change the fact it is a gun free zone.
Surely you know this.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

August West said:


> A sign that says Gun Free Zone is worth absolutely nothing. Signs don`t disarm crazed gun pussies.


As such, there's no sense in having them.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You should make bumperstickers.   I bet there are a lot of trucks owned by your fellow small-dick men with truck balls and stirrups to get up into the cab that will buy your trash.


Why does insulting people make you feel better?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> You don't seem particularly clever.  Keep trying.  Get an adult to help with your insult generation.


Why does insulting people make you feel better?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 12, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why does insulting people make you feel better?



For the same reason you do it.  Hypocrite.  (Calling other people "psychopaths" and suggesting that they are the ones that like dead kids.  You sick bastard.)


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 12, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why does insulting people make you feel better?



For the same reason it makes YOU feel better when you call people who disagree with you psychopaths.

You fucking hypocrite.  ARe you really this stupid???


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> For the same reason you do it.


You didn't answer my question.
I'll ask again:
Why does insulting people make you feel better?


> Hypocrite.  (Calling other people "psychopaths"


I didn't call anyone a psychopath.   Try again.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> For the same reason it makes YOU feel better


You didn't answer my question.
I'll ask again:
Why does insulting people make you feel better


Cardinal Carminative said:


> when you call people who disagree with you psychopaths.


I didn't call anyone a psychopath.   Try again.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 12, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I didn't call anyone a psychopath.   Try again.



Liar.



M14 Shooter said:


> There you go again, standing on the bodies and bathing in the blood of innocnt childdren as a means to push your mindless aganda.





M14 Shooter said:


> Textbook sociopathic behavior.





M14 Shooter said:


> No - you're the one selling dead kids as a means to push a mindless agenda.
> Textbook sociopathic behavior.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Liar.


  
Clearly, you do not understand the difference between characterizing your behavior as sociopathic and calling you a "psychopath"
Hint:
-Sociopathy and psychopathy are not the same thing
-Characterizing your behavious is not a charachterization of you - and thus, not an insult

So, I'll ask again:
Why does insulting people make you feel better?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Sep 12, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Clearly, you do not understand the difference between characterizing your behavior as sociopathic and calling you a "psychopath"
> Hint:
> -Sociopathy and psychopathy are not the same thing
> -Characterizing your behavious is not a charachterization of you - and thus, not an insult
> ...



THAT IS HILARIOUS!

****.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 12, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> THAT IS HILARIOUS!


Truth hurts, eh?

So, I'll ask again:
Why does insulting people make you feel better?
Well?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> So far, you guys tried to murder the entire Republican baseball team and a Supreme Court Justice...and have been murdering police for years.....also burning court houses and police stations...get back to us when we start doing what you guys are already doing....


First Whitmer now pelosi? Republicans have women with power


----------



## Lesh (Oct 30, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Truth hurts, eh?
> 
> So, I'll ask again:
> Why does insulting people make you feel better?
> Well?


Oh you little snowflake


----------



## westwall (Oct 30, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> First Whitmer now pelosi? Republicans have women with power





Pelosis attacker was a gay prostitute friend of his, a card carrying GREEN PARTY, PRO NUDIST, HEMP JEWELRY MAKING LEFTIST


----------



## Vastator (Oct 30, 2022)

Should have given him the Blow, for the blow...


----------



## Lesh (Oct 30, 2022)

westwall said:


> Pelosis attacker was a gay prostitute friend of his,


You have ZERO evidence that Mr. Pelosi knew him so stop lying


westwall said:


> a card carrying GREEN PARTY, PRO NUDIST, HEMP JEWELRY MAKING LEFTIST


He was a MAGArat QAnon Election Denier


----------



## Lesh (Oct 30, 2022)

Lesh said:


> You have ZERO evidence that Mr. Pelosi knew him so stop lying
> 
> He was a MAGArat QAnon Election Denier


01:29 - Source: CNN
CNN — 
The man who allegedly attacked House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s husband early Friday posted memes and conspiracy theories on Facebook about Covid vaccines, the 2020 election and the January 6, 2021, attack on the Capitol, and an acquaintance told CNN that he seemed “out of touch with reality.”
David DePape, 42, was identified by police Friday as the suspect in the assault on Paul Pelosi at the speaker’s San Francisco home.
Three of DePape’s relatives told CNN that DePape has been estranged from his family for years, and confirmed that the Facebook account – which was taken down by the social media company on Friday – belonged to him.


----------



## August West (Oct 31, 2022)

westwall said:


> Pelosis attacker was a gay prostitute friend of his, a card carrying GREEN PARTY, PRO NUDIST, HEMP JEWELRY MAKING LEFTIST


It didn`t take long for the QAnon nuts to fabricate ridiculous stories.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 31, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Oh you little snowflake


Why does insulting people make you feel better?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Oct 31, 2022)

Lesh said:


> You have ZERO evidence that Mr. Pelosi knew him so stop lying
> 
> He was a MAGArat QAnon Election Denier


He's a burning man attendee, anti war, nudist, who voted for Anthony Wiener.  
That's not a Republican, or Trump, voter.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Oct 31, 2022)

August West said:


> It didn`t take long for the QAnon nuts to fabricate ridiculous stories.


Almost as fast as scum Dems do.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 15, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Because the SS and the venue would not allow it.  But, nice spin.
> 
> So, we agree that there should be no gun-free zones?
> 
> Great.



After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.  

Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.









						Michigan Capitol Commission bans open carry of guns inside state Capitol
					

Critics say the ban does not go far enough and the commission should ban all firearms inside the Capitol, whether carried openly or concealed.



					www.freep.com
				




LANSING – The Michigan Capitol Commission, in a sudden reversal, voted unanimously Monday to ban the open carry of guns inside the Michigan Capitol, effective immediately.

Critics say the ban does not go far enough and the commission should ban all firearms inside the Capitol, whether they are carried openly or concealed, by anyone who is not law enforcement.

The commission had resisted such a move for years and sometimes claimed it did not have the authority to order a gun ban, despite building pressure in recent months amid angry protests, often involving armed men, inside and outside the Capitol.

That all appeared to change on Jan. 6, when a pro-Trump mob overran barricades and forced its way into the U.S. Capitol, causing significant damage and killing a Capitol police officer. One rioter was shot to death by police.

Even Republicans agree

Senate Majority Leader Mike Shirkey, R-Clarklake, recently came out in favor of a ban on open carry of weapons.

Why?  Because Republicans might have something big planned.  I hope our officers are better prepared this time

The FBI has issued a bulletin saying armed protests are being planned at all 50 state capitols from Jan. 16 through at least Jan. 20 and at the U.S. Capitol from Jan. 17 through at least Jan. 20


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​


I can.   No one cares.
But then, Ohio isn't controlled by hoplophobes.


----------



## westwall (Dec 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
> Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.
> 
> Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.
> ...






What insurrection?  There were no guns.  Thus no insurrection.


Dumbass.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
> Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.
> 
> Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.
> ...


There was no trump insurrection you lying traitor!


----------



## Vastator (Dec 15, 2022)

miketx said:


> There was no trump insurrection you lying traitor!


Remember their names, remember their faces, remember their words....


----------



## Woodznutz (Dec 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
> Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.
> 
> Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.
> ...


The protesters may need guns to protect themselves from the police.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
> Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.
> 
> Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.
> ...


Dumbass first there was no insurrection. Anything after that is irrelevant


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
> Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.
> 
> Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.
> ...


There was no Trump insurrection or any other insurrection, dumbass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 15, 2022)

JusticeHammer said:


> There was no Trump insurrection or any other insurrection, dumbass.


These fuckers will believe any bullshit they are told.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
> Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.
> 
> Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.
> ...




Dipshit....they didn't have any guns..........they chose not to bring guns.......you idiot.


----------



## miketx (Dec 15, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
> Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.
> 
> Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.
> ...


What a lying pos traitor you are.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

westwall said:


> What insurrection?  There were no guns.  Thus no insurrection.
> 
> 
> Dumbass.


WRONG!  And if you are right, I may just be using the wrong word.  It's treasonist I tell you.  

Similar to the guys who tried to kidnap my governor.  Their punishments should send a message to anyone who would dare try such a thing.  Also, the punishment should fit the crime.  Kidnapping a politician in sort of ruining the democracy thing we got going here.  Don't you think?  

And now we see Autocrats around the world pulling Trump's when they lose.  They deny the election results.  Told you what Trump did was bad for democracy.  

Oh, and they wanted to bring guns.  They had them in their cars but chose this time not to bring guns.  They wouldn't be necessary so long as Pence does what he is told.  They didn't have guns which is why the changed HANG Pence.  

Don't try and downplay what you guys did you traitor.  

I was watching a Civil War movie the other day.  Guy said, "Somehow I have a feeling we'll still be fighting this war 100 years from now".  It's been a lot longer than 100 years.  More like 150 now right?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Dipshit....they didn't have any guns..........they chose not to bring guns.......you idiot.


And so that makes the riot alright?  

Republicans stopped the recount in 2000 with riots.  They didn't bring any guns then either.  Still they are fucking with our Democratic process.  Or trying to.  Next time they might bring guns.

Oh, and I love this!  Republicans who control the Michigan legislature who before were okay with open carrying inside the Capitol, just voted to BAN open carry guns inside the Capitol.  Don't you find that odd?  Republicans are such hypocrites.  

But those Republicans know it's not safe to allow open carry.  What if 100 Muslim Americans walked up to the Capitol with open carry assault rifles?  How comfortable would pro gun nuts be with that?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> WRONG!  And if you are right, I may just be using the wrong word.  It's treasonist I tell you.
> 
> Similar to the guys who tried to kidnap my governor.  Their punishments should send a message to anyone who would dare try such a thing.


The sentences ranged fro 7-20 to 10-20 years.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

miketx said:


> What a lying pos traitor you are.


Traitor to what?  The white race?  Fuck you white racists.  I'm Greek.  I believe the Nazi's killed my uncle.  Now you want me to join because I'm "white"?  Fuck you.

Traitor to who?  Certainly not America.  I think it's Trump supporters who've shown they would be okay with installing a dictator.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

miketx said:


> What a lying pos traitor you are.


Oh, and what lie did I tell?  

I love Muslim Americans.  Don't you?  And I love African Americans.  You?  How about hispanics seeking asylum?  I say let them in.  Foreigners are what made/makes this country great.  The only great white men are the rich ones who run corporations.  Educated white men.  I have respect for them.  Most of them are not anti immigrant.  Only blue collar whites who have to compete with immigrants.

They aren't stealing your jobs.  They're better qualified.  Isn't that funny?  You guys in a way want affirmative action for white men.  Don't let any more foreigners in because they do the work we do better faster and cheaper.  But white men cry if affirmative action works against them.  I say we need the immigrants because most white uneducated blue collar men in America are deplorable and their women are fat af.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I say we need the immigrants because most white uneducated blue collar men in America are deplorable and their women are fat af.


Challenge:
Walk into a UAW, IBEW, Boilermakers or Teamsters meeting and scream this at the top of your lungs.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> WRONG!  And if you are right, I may just be using the wrong word.  It's treasonist I tell you.
> 
> Similar to the guys who tried to kidnap my governor.  Their punishments should send a message to anyone who would dare try such a thing.  Also, the punishment should fit the crime.  Kidnapping a politician in sort of ruining the democracy thing we got going here.  Don't you think?
> 
> ...


Much like the libtard loons who stormed congress years ago to influence them. But since they were scum libs it's alright, right?


----------



## JusticeHammer (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Oh, and what lie did I tell?
> 
> I love Muslim Americans.  Don't you?  And I love African Americans.  You?  How about hispanics seeking asylum?  I say let them in.  Foreigners are what made/makes this country great.  The only great white men are the rich ones who run corporations.  Educated white men.  I have respect for them.  Most of them are not anti immigrant.  Only blue collar whites who have to compete with immigrants.
> 
> They aren't stealing your jobs.  They're better qualified.  Isn't that funny?  You guys in a way want affirmative action for white men.  Don't let any more foreigners in because they do the work we do better faster and cheaper.  But white men cry if affirmative action works against them.  I say we need the immigrants because most white uneducated blue collar men in America are deplorable and their women are fat af.


You're a stupid fuck.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Challenge:
> Walk into a UAW, IBEW, Boilermakers or Teamsters meeting and scream this at the top of your lungs.


No way.  I know better.  Because it is there that white uneducated blue collar men and women told my Greek father to "go back to his own country".

Most of them were deplorable.

And half of them would cheer.  Because Affirmative Action made at least half of them blacks or women.  

And it wasn't only because of Affirmative Action.  They hired a lot of blacks because they couldn't find any whites to hire.  This is absolutely true.  My dad got the job at Ford and it was his dream job.  Meanwhile almost any white male American could have had that job if they just interviewed for it.  They didn't want to work those hours.  I'll repeat, THEY DIDN'T WANT TO WORK.

So my dad made $12 when those deplorable white blue collar men were working for $5 and complaining about foreigners coming here and "stealing all our jobs".  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Challenge:
> Walk into a UAW, IBEW, Boilermakers or Teamsters meeting and scream this at the top of your lungs.


Challenge.  Walk in and tell them you think they are lazy and should be paid less than they make now.  Tell them it was their fault jobs went overseas.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Challenge.


I accept your concession.

You _loathe _members of labor unions - except on election day.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> No way.  I know better.


Because you know you will leave there broken and bleeding.

You _loathe _members of labor unions - except on election day.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I accept your concession.
> 
> You _loathe _members of labor unions - except on election day.


In the 2000's I defended them as you and Bush sent 750,000 of their jobs overseas.

And you voted for Romney when he said he'd let GM go bankrupt.

But there are a lot of deplorables who work in unions.  They vote against their own financial interests because they don't believe Republicans will ever fuck them.  750,000 of them found out differently in the 2000's.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Because you know you will leave there broken and bleeding.
> 
> You _loathe _members of labor unions - except on election day.


Nonsense.  But I don't love all union members.  And they are all mostly uneducated.  Way too many of them voted for Trump.  Dummies.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Nonsense.



You and your ilk believe union members are deplorable and their women are fat af...    
...and you expect them to vote for you, and your ilk.
Precious.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You and your ilk believe union members are deplorable and their women are fat af...
> ...and you expect them to vote for you, and your ilk.
> Precious.


What do you offer them?  

I don't speak for the Democrats.  But Republicans clearly hate unions.  

I wonder if you telling union members what I said will change the way they vote?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> What do you offer them?


Nothhing here changes the fact you and your ilk believe union members are deplorable and their women are fat af...   
...and you expect them to vote for you, and your ilk.
Precious.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You and your ilk believe union members are deplorable and their women are fat af...
> ...and you expect them to vote for you, and your ilk.
> Precious.


You and your ilk don't believe unions should exist.

The smartest people I ever met were blue collar men on the shop flood.  Why?  Because at least they were smart enough to stay organized and get a piece of the profits when their companies were profitable.  

You Republicans know who the deplorables are.  The ones who come to work drunk.  Or don't show up but show up just enough that they company can't fire them.  Those men vote for Trump.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You and your ilk...


Nothing here changes the fact you and your ilk believe union members are deplorable and their women are fat af...   
...and you expect them to vote for you, and your ilk.
Precious.


----------



## westwall (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Traitor to what?  The white race?  Fuck you white racists.  I'm Greek.  I believe the Nazi's killed my uncle.  Now you want me to join because I'm "white"?  Fuck you.
> 
> Traitor to who?  Certainly not America.  I think it's Trump supporters who've shown they would be okay with installing a dictator.





Says the jackass who supports those who locked down entire states in violation of the Constitution,  and are pushing vaccine mandates, likewise in violation of the COTUS.


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I was watching a Civil War movie the other day. Guy said, "Somehow I have a feeling we'll still be fighting this war 100 years from now". It's been a lot longer than 100 years. More like 150 now right?



The civil war will never end as long as racist DemoKKKrats exist.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Nothing here changes the fact you and your ilk believe union members are deplorable and their women are fat af...
> ...and you expect them to vote for you, and your ilk.
> Precious.


They do vote for Democrats.  They don't vote for me.  Don't blame my ilk for what I say.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 16, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> The civil war will never end as long as racist DemoKKKrats exist.
> 
> View attachment 739173



Cowboys owner Jerry Jones defends support for Republican Party with expletive​
NFL owners have given $18 million to federal political campaigns since 2007, 84% of that going to Republicans.

Are you following?

Here is what this Republican was doing when he was younger





Stopping black kids from entering HIS school.  I bet back then he was a Democrat.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 16, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by anti-gunner?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But such outcomes are unusual. Only two out of 61 such attacks last year ended when armed bystanders engaged the active shooter, according to an FBI report in May.
> 
> View attachment 671831


I’m sure the shoppers in Indiana are ashamed of themselves for being saved by a Good Samaritan using an unauthorized weapon


----------



## marvin martian (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Stopping black kids from entering HIS school. I bet back then he was a Democrat.



Undoubtedly. Segregation was formal DemoKKKrat party policy for decades.


----------



## westwall (Dec 16, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> What do you mean by anti-gunner?





Why you, dear child!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 16, 2022)

Did


westwall said:


> Why you, dear child!


I didn't realise you're Vastator's lackey, cupcake


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> WRONG!  And if you are right, I may just be using the wrong word.  It's treasonist I tell you.
> 
> Similar to the guys who tried to kidnap my governor.  Their punishments should send a message to anyone who would dare try such a thing.  Also, the punishment should fit the crime.  Kidnapping a politician in sort of ruining the democracy thing we got going here.  Don't you think?
> 
> ...




Moron...they didn't bring their guns, the FBI and their blm/antifa buddies fought with the police as Trump supporters peacefully walked through the capitol taking selfies....you dumb ass....

They left their guns in their car?   Are you that stupid?  If they had planned on killing people they wouldn't have left their fucking guns in their cars.........you idiot.

The Civil War was started by the democrats and they haven't given up the fight, they have just changed tactics.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> No way.  I know better.  Because it is there that white uneducated blue collar men and women told my Greek father to "go back to his own country".
> 
> Most of them were deplorable.
> 
> ...




You mean Cesar Chavez?  Who hated illigal immigrants?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 16, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> No way.  I know better.  Because it is there that white uneducated blue collar men and women told my Greek father to "go back to his own country".
> 
> Most of them were deplorable.
> 
> ...




You mean like Cesar Chavez?

*As a child working with his family in the California fields, Cesar quickly learned the reason farmworkers were paid so little and treated so poorly: As his biographer Miriam Pawel writes, “a surplus of labor enabled growers to treat workers as little more that interchangeable parts, cheaper and easier to replace than machines.”*
*
Chavez acolytes today try to explain away his hawkish pro-border views as coming from a different historical context, applicable only to specific strikes and the strike-breakers that farmers tried to import. But this is false.
--------*
*In fact, even before he started the union and fought against illegal immigration, he was opposed to the bracero program, which legallyimported cheap, disposable labor from Mexico at the expense of American citizens (of Mexican and other origins) who had been working in the fields. Pawel quotes Chavez as saying, “It looks almost impossible to start some effective program to get these people their jobs back from the braceros.”
-----
But during those 15 years, Chavez fought illegal immigration tenaciously. In 1969, he marched to the Mexican border to protest farmers’ use of illegal aliens as strikebreakers. He was joined by Reverend Ralph Abernathy and Senator Walter Mondale.*









						Hail Cesar! | National Review
					

Make Cesar Chavez’s birthday National Border Control Day.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> After the insurrection, do you still want to argue that protesters should be allowed to open carry guns to the Capitol?​
> Well Michigan disagrees with you.  During the lockdowns Republicans in MI stormed the Capitol with open carry assault rifles.  At the time it was perfectly legal to do it.  But then we saw what happened at the Trump insurrection.  And Majorie Taylor Green even said if she was in charge, they would have been better armed.
> 
> Knowing all this, I agree with my state to not allow open carry anymore inside the Capitol.
> ...


To have an insurrection, you need the makings of an insurrection. When Lefties believe Trump was the instigator, but he asked everyone to march peacefully via his speech and Twitter tweets, and the crowd didn't take weapons, then it just all boils down to the fact that you just desperately wanted it to have been an insurrection.

Can I suggest you grab a dictionary and find out what insurrection means. Granted, Trump was pissed at not winning and his hissy fit led to a march. But just like most marches, crowd mentality spills over into violence. Being invited through the Capitol gates whilst Pelosi was getting the camera crew set up in her office to cry wolf, points the finger at Dems banking on an insurrection.

Yet another Lefty nothingburger relegated to the bin.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> To have an insurrection, you need the makings of an insurrection. When Lefties believe Trump was the instigator, but he asked everyone to march peacefully via his speech and Twitter tweets, and the crowd didn't take weapons, then it just all boils down to the fact that you just desperately wanted it to have been an insurrection.
> 
> Can I suggest you grab a dictionary and find out what insurrection means. Granted, Trump was pissed at not winning and his hissy fit led to a march. But just like most marches, crowd mentality spills over into violence. Being invited through the Capitol gates whilst Pelosi was getting the camera crew set up in her office to cry wolf, points the finger at Dems banking on an insurrection.
> 
> Yet another Lefty nothingburger relegated to the bin.




You know,.......in most things I see you post you are intelligent and wise......I really think you need to do more digging into gun issues.....you are misinformed about the nature of gun crime in the U.S., and the nature of the gun grabbing movement through history.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You know,.......in most things I see you post you are intelligent and wise......I really think you need to do more digging into gun issues.....you are misinformed about the nature of gun crime in the U.S., and the nature of the gun grabbing movement through history.


The US and the UK have different orientations to guns. The UK had the same orientation (Right to bear arms) just over a century ago, and it's taken till today on where guns are in the UK. People can have many types of guns that Americans have, it's just that the majority cannot be bothered.

The difference is, you call it gun grabbing, we call it sensible gun ownership and use.

No doubt we would differ on health care too.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The US and the UK have different orientations to guns. The UK had the same orientation (Right to bear arms) just over a century ago, and it's taken till today on where guns are in the UK. People can have many types of guns that Americans have, it's just that the majority cannot be bothered.
> 
> The difference is, you call it gun grabbing, we call it sensible gun ownership and use.
> 
> No doubt we would differ on health care too.




Yes....you want to pay for healthcare through massive taxes, then get denied coverage after you hit 55.....

I would prefer that we put competition into the medical field, get government out of it, so that our medical system can become better and better and our medical innovation can go on to cure more and more diseases and physical problems...

Your system creates first stagnation, then decline, my free market system creates lower cost, better care and more and more miracle cures.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yes....you want to pay for healthcare through massive taxes, then get denied coverage after you hit 55.....
> 
> I would prefer that we put competition into the medical field, get government out of it, so that our medical system can become better and better and our medical innovation can go on to cure more and more diseases and physical problems...
> 
> Your system creates first stagnation, then decline, my free market system creates lower cost, better care and more and more miracle cures.


Did you know that the massive taxes we pay towards healthcare per month is on average half what you guys pay in healthcare premiums per month.

Do you want to have a rethink, do some actual research, and then get back to me? I will school you on healthcare in an appropriate thread if you wish.

Labour tried PFI into the NHS under Blair and it simply mortgaged healthcare on the current generation.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Did you know that the massive taxes we pay towards healthcare per month is on average half what you guys pay in healthcare premiums per month.
> 
> Do you want to have a rethink, do some actual research, and then get back to me? I will school you on healthcare in an appropriate thread if you wish.


America has top quality healthcare

Brits do not


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Did you know that the massive taxes we pay towards healthcare per month is on average half what you guys pay in healthcare premiums per month.
> 
> Do you want to have a rethink, do some actual research, and then get back to me? I will school you on healthcare in an appropriate thread if you wish.
> 
> Labour tried PFI into the NHS under Blair and it simply mortgaged healthcare on the current generation.



And then when you hit 55 you get put on waiting lists and denied coverage...after paying taxes your entire lives.....and now....the other countries with socialized medicine are offering home suicide kits to the sick and inconvenienced.......

Do you understand that the only reason your NHS hasn't collapsed already is that Americans with guns are providing your national security?   

*The number of people waiting for hospital treatment with the NHS in England has topped 7 million for the first time in August.*

*There were other unwelcome records elsewhere, with just 56.9% of patients attending major A&Es in September seen within four hours – a record low.


Just 72.9% of patients received their first treatment for cancer within two months after seeing a consultant while one-month waits for radiotherapy also reached a new low at 90.5% of patients against a target of 94%. The service failed to meet seven out of eight of its stated cancer targets.*

*The number of patients waiting more than a year for treatment grew to 387,257 by the end of August, up from 377,689 the month before, equivalent to one in every 18 patients on the waiting list. Eighteen-month waits fell from the high of 123,969 in September 2021 but still affect 50,888.*











						Record 7 million people awaiting hospital treatment, says NHS England
					

Latest data shows health service coming under increased pressure even before winter begins




					www.theguardian.com
				




Under Britain’s socialized medicine, a cancer diagnosis meets a 3-year waitlist

*The European systems chugged along for a while, even as medical care got more complicated, only because Americans paid for it by absorbing their defense costs during the Cold War.*
*---
A cancer-battling granddad has been left flabbergasted after being told he must wait three years for a hospital appointment. Andrew Jones, 61, won't be allowed to attend the medical facility until it's almost time for the next World Cup in North America.
---
His confirmation arrived days after a 16-year-old boy was told he wouldn't been seen for 950-days for his “urgent” NHS appointment for a urology-related problem.
----
The same article says that the NHS has 6 million people waiting for surgeries for non-life-threatening issues—or 9% of the United Kingdom’s population. If that 6 million number refers only to England’s NHS (as opposed to Scotland’s or Wale’s), then 10.6% of the population is on a healthcare waitlist.
----*
*In a real marketplace, the customer would be seeking the best quality for the lowest fees while the provider would be trying to maximize profit, control costs, and provide quality care. These concerns, plus genuine marketplace competition, would see price-conscience shopping and innovation.*





http://[URL='https://www.americanth..._cancer_diagnosis_meets_a_3year_waitlist.html[/URL]


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> America has top quality healthcare
> 
> Brits do not


I think you need to do some research too. Can I suggest a simple search on YouTube where Americans live in the UK. They believe the NHS knocks the socks off the healthcare in the US.

Healthcare is so fantastic in the US, many have none. In the UK, ALL UK citizens have healthcare.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I think you need to do some research too. Can I suggest a simple search on YouTube where Americans live in the UK. They believe the NHS knocks the socks off the healthcare in the US.
> 
> Healthcare is so fantastic in the US, many have none. In the UK, ALL UK citizens have healthcare.




Yeah...when you are young and don't need it, it rocks.....hit 55 and need cancer treatment and see how great it is.....and again, without the U.S. paying the tab for your national defense, the NHS would have collapsed already.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I think you need to do some research too. Can I suggest a simple search on YouTube where Americans live in the UK. They believe the NHS knocks the socks off the healthcare in the US.
> 
> Healthcare is so fantastic in the US, many have none. In the UK, ALL UK citizens have healthcare.




Letting you die waiting 3 years for a hospital bed is not technically healthcare......

*The number of people waiting for hospital treatment with the NHS in England has topped 7 million for the first time in August.*

*There were other unwelcome records elsewhere, with just 56.9% of patients attending major A&Es in September seen within four hours – a record low.


Just 72.9% of patients received their first treatment for cancer within two months after seeing a consultant while one-month waits for radiotherapy also reached a new low at 90.5% of patients against a target of 94%. The service failed to meet seven out of eight of its stated cancer targets.*

*The number of patients waiting more than a year for treatment grew to 387,257 by the end of August, up from 377,689 the month before, equivalent to one in every 18 patients on the waiting list. Eighteen-month waits fell from the high of 123,969 in September 2021 but still affect 50,888.*











						Record 7 million people awaiting hospital treatment, says NHS England
					

Latest data shows health service coming under increased pressure even before winter begins




					www.theguardian.com
				




Under Britain’s socialized medicine, a cancer diagnosis meets a 3-year waitlist

*The European systems chugged along for a while, even as medical care got more complicated, only because Americans paid for it by absorbing their defense costs during the Cold War.*
*---*
*A cancer-battling granddad has been left flabbergasted after being told he must wait three years for a hospital appointment. Andrew Jones, 61, won't be allowed to attend the medical facility until it's almost time for the next World Cup in North America.*
*---
His confirmation arrived days after a 16-year-old boy was told he wouldn't been seen for 950-days for his “urgent” NHS appointment for a urology-related problem.
----
The same article says that the NHS has 6 million people waiting for surgeries for non-life-threatening issues—or 9% of the United Kingdom’s population. If that 6 million number refers only to England’s NHS (as opposed to Scotland’s or Wale’s), then 10.6% of the population is on a healthcare waitlist.
----*
*In a real marketplace, the customer would be seeking the best quality for the lowest fees while the provider would be trying to maximize profit, control costs, and provide quality care. These concerns, plus genuine marketplace competition, would see price-conscience shopping and innovation.*





http://[URL='https://www.americanth..._cancer_diagnosis_meets_a_3year_waitlist.html[/URL]


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I think you need to do some research too. Can I suggest a simple search on YouTube where Americans live in the UK. They believe the NHS knocks the socks off the healthcare in the US.
> 
> Healthcare is so fantastic in the US, many have none. In the UK, ALL UK citizens have healthcare.


England provides the same crappy healthcare to everyone

In America those who can afford it have great healthcare


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> England provides the same crappy healthcare to everyone
> 
> In America those who can afford it have great healthcare




And we could have better healthcare if more of it was privatized.........everyone has a cell phone because the government doesn't control access to cell phones......dittos every other product people want...only in education and healthcare does the government and the left destroy our ability to have better quality.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah...when you are young and don't need it, it rocks.....hit 55 and need cancer treatment and see how great it is.....and again, without the U.S. paying the tab for your national defense, the NHS would have collapsed already.


You call it, "Paying the tab", I call it, "Taking advantage of gullibles giving their military help away for nothing". And you think other countries are the stoopid ones  🤔 

At least Trump had the foresight to try and bill countries, but under Biden, America is back to military stoopidness.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Letting you die waiting 3 years for a hospital bed is not technically healthcare......
> 
> *The number of people waiting for hospital treatment with the NHS in England has topped 7 million for the first time in August.*
> 
> ...


Depends on the type of op. Those waiting times are not for the life threatening ops. A mate was scanned, cancer tumours on liver etc.., 3 weeks later, 8 hour op. His bill £0.00. If he lived in the US, either dead because he couldn't afford healthcare, or bankrupt after the op.

Like I said, go on YouTube and find out what your buddies think. Hang on, I will look for you because I don't think you have the brain capacity to use YouTube


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> England provides the same crappy healthcare to everyone
> 
> In America those who can afford it have great healthcare


Lol, you fucking mong. You can pay for any treatment, at any stage you want here. Take out a BUPA plan if you want.

I needed an MRI scan on my back, 3 months waiting list. I said I can pay. £500 later, I had the scan the next day and the consultants report 2 days after that. You need to gen up on UK healthcare, me thinks you haven't a fucking clue WHAT-SO-EVER Trevor. And after paying £500, it was still hundreds of times cheaper and quicker than the Yank system. How much for an MRI Scan in the *cough* Land of the Free (if you can get healthcare)


----------



## westwall (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Did you know that the massive taxes we pay towards healthcare per month is on average half what you guys pay in healthcare premiums per month.
> 
> Do you want to have a rethink, do some actual research, and then get back to me? I will school you on healthcare in an appropriate thread if you wish.
> 
> Labour tried PFI into the NHS under Blair and it simply mortgaged healthcare on the current generation.






Maybe.  However we actually GET care.  Most of the time you have to wait ages to get even an ambulance to show up.  Also health emergency outcomes are better in the USA than in the UK, and the NHS has been investigated for failures so many times it is now a joke.


----------



## westwall (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Lol, you fucking mong. You can pay for any treatment, at any stage you want here. Take out a BUPA plan if you want.
> 
> I needed an MRI scan on my back, 3 months waiting list. I said I can pay. £500 later, I had the scan the next day and the consultants report 2 days after that. You need to gen up on UK healthcare, me thinks you haven't a fucking clue WHAT-SO-EVER Trevor. And after paying £500, it was still hundreds of times cheaper and quicker than the Yank system. How much for an MRI Scan in the *cough* Land of the Free (if you can get healthcare)






No it isn't.  My MRI cost 350 bucks, and I was able to do it THAT day.  Though I did have to wait a week for the results.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

Here


westwall said:


> No it isn't.  My MRI cost 350 bucks, and I was able to do it THAT day.  Though I did have to wait a week for the results.


Here's a doctor on about costs -


How much is birth in the US? I have two lads, the bill was £0.00. would that cost $82,000 in the State's?


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

westwall said:


> No it isn't.  My MRI cost 350 bucks, and I was able to do it THAT day.  Though I did have to wait a week for the results.




Me too......went to the Dr.s office for an issue, sent me right over to the lab and had the MRI within the time it took to drive 5 minutes down the street to the lab..........


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Here
> 
> Here's a doctor on about costs -




What part of the waiting lists for older people do you not understand?   What part of paying huge taxes your whole life, to then be denied medical attention for months, or in the linked case, years do you not understand?

Having "socialized medicine," that doesn't actually treat you is not having medical care....


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Depends on the type of op. Those waiting times are not for the life threatening ops. A mate was scanned, cancer tumours on liver etc.., 3 weeks later, 8 hour op. His bill £0.00. If he lived in the US, either dead because he couldn't afford healthcare, or bankrupt after the op.
> 
> Like I said, go on YouTube and find out what your buddies think. Hang on, I will look for you because I don't think you have the brain capacity to use YouTube



Cancer?  Waiting 3 years for a hospital appointment?  Really?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

westwall said:


> Maybe.  However we actually GET care.  Most of the time you have to wait ages to get even an ambulance to show up.  Also health emergency outcomes are better in the USA than in the UK, and the NHS has been investigated for failures so many times it is now a joke.


Again, another fairly tale. It all boils down to what the procedure/illness is. Something routine can wait a while, because as more urgent procedures appear, the no urgent stuff gets delayed. But again, speed things up by paying for bits, and it's cheap as chips, unlike America.

What's it called when you have pay thousands because your expensive Obama policy only covers a fraction of it? Deductibles or something? That's alien to us in the UK because it's free.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Again, another fairly tale. It all boils down to what the procedure/illness is. Something routine can wait a while, because as more urgent procedures appear, the no urgent stuff gets delayed. But again, speed things up by paying for bits, and it's cheap as chips, unlike America.
> 
> What's it called when you have pay thousands because your expensive Obama policy only covers a fraction of it? Deductibles or something? That's alien to us in the UK because it's free.




And you just pointed out why obamacare is the way it is......obamacare is meant to destroy the private health insurance industry......


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> What part of the waiting lists for older people do you not understand?   What part of paying huge taxes your whole life, to then be denied medical attention for months, or in the linked case, years do you not understand?
> 
> Having "socialized medicine," that doesn't actually treat you is not having medical care....


Here's the tax per country -

List of sovereign states by tax revenue to GDP ratio - Wikipedia 

So the UK is 33.3% v GDP and the US is 27.1% v GDP. Then on top of that, Americans have to pay on average $1,000+ per month healthcare premiums. Of the tax paid in the UK, they reckon £500 each per month goes to the NHS. Like me, if you pay little to no employment tax per company tax rules, the tax I patly is via sales tax. No $1,000 per month off me for healthcare.

Try to spin it whichever way you want, Americans in the UK think the USA is backwards on healthcare, The land of the Sick.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And you just pointed out why obamacare is the way it is......obamacare is meant to destroy the private health insurance industry......


And it's done it so well, and the stupid Democrats blocked Trump in sorting it out.

If the NHS was crap v the US system, I would say it's crap. I don't watch TV, I watch YouTube. The likes of Amanda Rae, an American living in the UK for some 10 years can't, like many, believe why the US doesn't have a UK health system. So I have to go with their evidence.

If Americans living here said the NHS is crap compared to America's, I would take that on board and be disappointed. But I'm not.

If you're brought up in pay-as-you-go healthcare, you support it. If you're brought up in an NHS environment, you support it.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Here's the tax per country -
> 
> List of sovereign states by tax revenue to GDP ratio - Wikipedia
> 
> ...




And again....when you turn 55, you get put on waiting lists after paying taxes all those years.......


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And we could have better healthcare if more of it was privatized.........everyone has a cell phone because the government doesn't control access to cell phones......dittos every other product people want...only in education and healthcare does the government and the left destroy our ability to have better quality.


Well said


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 17, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And again....when you turn 55, you get put on waiting lists after paying taxes all those years.......



In the UK, you see your doctor when ill, free of charge. You go to hospital when ill, free of charge.

Most Americans can't afford to do that.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> In the UK, you see your doctor when ill, free of charge. You go to hospital when ill, free of charge.
> 
> Most Americans can't afford to do that.




Hmmmmmm....that woman doesn't look 55 to me.........


----------



## westwall (Dec 17, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Again, another fairly tale. It all boils down to what the procedure/illness is. Something routine can wait a while, because as more urgent procedures appear, the no urgent stuff gets delayed. But again, speed things up by paying for bits, and it's cheap as chips, unlike America.
> 
> What's it called when you have pay thousands because your expensive Obama policy only covers a fraction of it? Deductibles or something? That's alien to us in the UK because it's free.





It can?  Why then do we have Canadians by the truckload coming to the USA for cancer treatments?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> It can?  Why then do we have Canadians by the truckload coming to the USA for cancer treatments?


Set up a healthcare thread. I think Canada is connected to North America.


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Set up a healthcare thread. I think Canada is connected to North America.




Yeah, same healthcare that you are crowing about.

Your problem is you are screwed, you can't just hop over our border and use our healthcare system.

They can.  And do.

Hell, one wing of Renown hospital in Reno is jokingly called the Canadian wing!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, same healthcare that you are crowing about.
> 
> Your problem is you are screwed, you can't just hop over our border and use our healthcare system.
> 
> ...


You need to set up a healthcare thread, fuckwit


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You need to set up a healthcare thread, fuckwit





You need to not keep deflecting.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Dec 18, 2022)

westwall said:


> You need to not keep deflecting.


The thread is about a mall shooting, you're harping on about healthcare. You call it deflecting, it's called, "Stop derailing you fucking bellend Westwall". If you want to derail, start a thread on healthcare in the healthcare section. Even a fucktard Democrat with a dildo up his arse can grasp that.


----------



## westwall (Dec 18, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> The thread is about a mall shooting, you're harping on about healthcare. You call it deflecting, it's called, "Stop derailing you fucking bellend Westwall". If you want to derail, start a thread on healthcare in the healthcare section. Even a fucktard Democrat with a dildo up his arse can grasp that.





YOU interjected healthcare, silly boi.

Now you want to deflect because you got your ass handed to you.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 19, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Undoubtedly. Segregation was formal DemoKKKrat party policy for decades.


Yes and back then Jerry Jones would have proudly told you he was a Democrat.  Today he's a Republican.  Because of Civil Rights.  The Southern Strategy turned guys like Jones into Republicans.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 19, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> To have an insurrection, you need the makings of an insurrection. When Lefties believe Trump was the instigator, but he asked everyone to march peacefully via his speech and Twitter tweets, and the crowd didn't take weapons, then it just all boils down to the fact that you just desperately wanted it to have been an insurrection.
> 
> Can I suggest you grab a dictionary and find out what insurrection means. Granted, Trump was pissed at not winning and his hissy fit led to a march. But just like most marches, crowd mentality spills over into violence. Being invited through the Capitol gates whilst Pelosi was getting the camera crew set up in her office to cry wolf, points the finger at Dems banking on an insurrection.
> 
> Yet another Lefty nothingburger relegated to the bin.



Trump is going to be charged with Insurrection today honey.  I understand you not wanting it to be called an insurrection.  It's like a person who tries to kill you asking the court to only charge you with assault and not what they really should be charging you with and that's attempted murder.  

The House committee investigating the insurrection will make its final case to the public about Donald Trump's effort to overturn the presidential election.

The House committee investigating the Capitol riot will make its final public presentation Monday about the unprecedented effort by Donald Trump to overturn the results of the presidential election he lost in 2020. The committee has called it an “attempted coup” that warrants criminal prosecution from the Justice Department.

Trump should never be able to run for President ever again.  Got it?

The committee is expected to make both criminal and civil referrals against the former president and his allies, who, according to lawmakers, broke the law or committed ethical violations.

Hey stupid, imagine if Democrats attempted what Trump tried.  Just imagine.  Can you?  I can imaging what a hypocrite you'd be. 

Rep. Adam Schiff, D-Calif., said Sunday that he believes Trump committed multiple crimes. Pointing specifically to insurrection, Schiff said that “if you look at Donald Trump’s acts and you match them up against the statute, it’s a pretty good match.”

Now attack Schiff!  You partisan hack.

“This is someone who in multiple ways tried to pressure state officials to find votes that didn’t exist, this is someone who tried to interfere with a joint session, even inciting a mob to attack the Capitol,” Schiff told CNN’s “State of the Union.” “If that’s not criminal then I don’t know what it is.”

He's right.  If what trump did isn't criminal, I don't know what is either.

It will roughly mirror the series of public hearings the committee held in the summer that detailed the various facets of the investigation, including the role of extremist groups in the violence on Jan. 6, Trump’s attempt to enlist the Justice Department in his schemes and Trump’s coordination with GOP lawmakers to overturn the election results.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Trump is going to be charged with Insurrection today honey.


  

Uhhh   No.
The Democrats in the House will send a "criminal referral" to the DOJ today.
It carries absolutely ZERO legal weight.

You have been duped by their political thearter - as they intended.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Uhhh   No.
> The Democrats in the House will send a "criminal referral" to the DOJ today.
> It carries absolutely ZERO legal weight.
> 
> You have been duped by their political thearter - as they intended.


What a political hack you are.  Certainly you are no patriot.  

Five Proud Boys face seditious conspiracy charges over their role in the insurrection on Jan. 6. The trial may shed new light on their plot — and their ties to the GOP.

Roger Stone is currently the Proud Boys’ closest known ally to the White House, and the expected testimony from Bertino and Donohoe could reveal more about that relationship, and further implicate Trump’s right-hand man.

Why can't you Republicans see it?  Roger Stone started a riot in 2000 to get the Florida recount stopped.  Fast forward 20 years and he's involved in the Jan insurrection?

And this is okay with you?

President Trump issued dozens more pardons on Wednesday evening to many wealthy and well-connected convicts with ties to his innermost circles*, *including former campaign chairman Paul Manafort, Republican operative Roger Stone and Charles Kushner, the father-in-law of Ivanka Trump.

Do you understand this Roger Stone should be executed?  And Trump should be in prison but we will accept it if he just can't ever run for President again.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> What a political hack you are.  Certainly you are no patriot.


I'm sorry you do not like the fact Pelosi's "criminal referral" has ZERO legal  weight, and that you were duped by their pilitical theater, but there's nothing I can do about it.

The Jan 6 commission is just another example of how the (D)ishonest prey upon the emotions of the ignorat; you are proof it worked..


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I'm sorry you do not like the fact Pelosi's "criminal referral" has ZERO legal  weight, and that you were duped by their pilitical theater, but there's nothing I can do about it.
> 
> The Jan 6 commission is just another example of how the (D)ishonest prey upon the emotions of the ignorat; you are proof it worked..


Just wait for the Proud Boys trial in January.  They were coordinating with Trump's right hand man Roger Stone.  Roger does Trump's dirty work.  It's why Trump pardoned that criminal.  After the Proud Boy Trials, Roger might go back to jail and not have Trump to pardon him.  

The government has so much evidence.  You'll see.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Just wait for the Proud Boys trial in January.


Irrelevant to the fact Pelosi's "criminal referral" has ZERO legal  weight, and that you were duped by their pilitical theater, but there's nothing I can do about it.

The Jan 6 commission is just another example of how the (D)ishonest prey upon the emotions of the ignorant ; you are proof it worked..


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Yes and back then Jerry Jones would have proudly told you he was a Democrat.  Today he's a Republican.  Because of Civil Rights.  The Southern Strategy turned guys like Jones into Republicans.




The Southern Strategy is a lie.....as has been shown to you idiots over and over again.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> What a political hack you are.  Certainly you are no patriot.
> 
> Five Proud Boys face seditious conspiracy charges over their role in the insurrection on Jan. 6. The trial may shed new light on their plot — and their ties to the GOP.
> 
> ...




They face a show trial in a democrat party controlled city....


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Irrelevant to the fact Pelosi's "criminal referral" has ZERO legal  weight, and that you were duped by their pilitical theater, but there's nothing I can do about it.
> 
> The Jan 6 commission is just another example of how the (D)ishonest prey upon the emotions of the ignorant ; you are proof it worked..


I can't believe you can look at all the evidence and just write it off as a witch hunt.  

Trump will no doubt go down as the most INfamous man in American politics when this is all said and done.

Please don't assume Trump would have done what Washington did and turn down the offer to be king.  He tried.  Miserably.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I can't believe you can look at all the evidence and just write it off as a witch hunt.


Irrelevant to the fact Pelosi's "criminal referral" has ZERO legal weight, and that you were duped by their political theater

The Jan 6 commission is just another example of how the (D)ishonest prey upon the emotions of the ignorant ; you are proof it worked..


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Irrelevant to the fact Pelosi's "criminal referral" has ZERO legal weight, and that you were duped by their political theater
> 
> The Jan 6 commission is just another example of how the (D)ishonest prey upon the emotions of the ignorant ; you are proof it worked..


I'm just glad this midterm proved America agrees with me.  And I'm going to encourage you to continue your hate, lies and ignorance.  It's not working.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I'm just glad this midterm. proved America agrees with me.


False.  
The majority of those voting in 2022 agree with me.














						Republicans won the popular vote, but they're not used to this feeling | CNN Politics
					

The cruel truth of American democracy, usually experienced by Democrats, is that a political party can get more votes than the other without winning much power. This year, however, it's Republicans who got more votes and don't have as much to show for it.




					www.cnn.com
				





Never mind that this is irrelevant to the fact Pelosi's "criminal referral" has ZERO legal weight, and that you were duped by their political theater

The Jan 6 commission is just another example of how the (D)ishonest prey upon the emotions of the ignorant ; you are proof it worked..


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 19, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> False.
> The majority of those voting in 2022 agree with me.
> 
> View attachment 740043
> ...


Interesting.  One thing though.  There was no one person that all of us were voting on.  That matters.  Maybe I live in a state that is red and I'm a democrat.  I may not show up and vote these midterms.

Number 2.  I have always called the Midterms, Republicans secret weapon.  Because historically a lot of people only vote every 4 years, not 2.

Another thing.  A lot of people are upset with inflation.  You should have destroyed us.  Thanks abortion.  If not for abortion there would have been a red wave.  Not because people love Republicans but because the encumbents always get blamed for a bad economy, even if not their fault.

So this is spin.  But interesting. I didn't know this.  

From your own article

Instead of suffering massive losses, Democrats lost a net of nine seats. It cost them the House majority, but at the same time made President Joe Biden appear strong. Presidents usually lose scores of seats in the House.

Democrats won substantially more votes than Republicans in 2012, when they reelected then-President Barack Obama, but Republicans kept the House majority.

Turnout was down in places like California, which featured statewide races that were not so hotly contested. The California Secretary of State’s office pegs turnout at 50.8% of voters, far below the more than 64% turnout it reported in the last midterm in 2018,

Well there's your answer right there.  Do you know how big California is?


----------



## westwall (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Interesting.  One thing though.  There was no one person that all of us were voting on.  That matters.  Maybe I live in a state that is red and I'm a democrat.  I may not show up and vote these midterms.
> 
> Number 2.  I have always called the Midterms, Republicans secret weapon.  Because historically a lot of people only vote every 4 years, not 2.
> 
> ...





Election fraud is a must for the DNCCCP.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Interesting.  One thing though.


Nothing here changes these facts:

- The majority of those voting in 2022 agree with me, not you.
- Pelosi's "criminal referral" has ZERO legal weight,
- You were duped by their political theater
- The Jan 6 commission is just another example of how the (D)ishonest prey upon the emotions of the ignorant ; you are proof it worked..


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 19, 2022)

Vastator said:


> Now comes the backlash against this young hero. Enraged anti-gunners furious that this young man isn’t being charged for possessing a gun, in a gun-free zone; and recoil from the notion that this man be deemed a “Good Samaritan”.
> 
> Yes folks. These fuckers want more dead innocents. As many as it takes to get to your guns. Anything, or anyone that gets in the way, is the enemy.
> 
> ...


The so-called Democrat Party's goal is to disarm the American public to ensure that once they are in total control, the Marxist-Communist goals can move forward unchecked.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 19, 2022)

LuckyDuck said:


> The so-called Democrat Party's goal is to disarm the American public to ensure that once they are in total control, the Marxist-Communist goals can move forward unchecked.


Yup.


----------

